# Sony confirms PS5 won't be backwards compatible with PS1, PS2, or PS3 games



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 18, 2020)

A lazy fucking excuse, typical. Time goes forward Sony, you could, y'know, still work on it instead of just giving up 

Thank fuck for all the various PS1 emus/PCSX2/RPCS3, random internet people do what Sony Don't. ;O;


----------



## deinonychus71 (Sep 18, 2020)

Lair (PS3 game).
No, I'm not joking


----------



## Mythical (Sep 18, 2020)

I doubt that, they'll probably add the feature in later versions or through psn titles


----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 18, 2020)

I, for one, am shocked I tell you. S H O C K E D


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 18, 2020)

let me get my digital on PS4 at least sony. or i'm going support for a couple of years for this system ya jerks.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 18, 2020)

Well duh.. damn that was given. Only thing that surprises me is the 99% backwards compatability for ps4 games. I was expecting it to be alot lower. Also i wonder what the 1% is or is there even a 1% and they just put 99% to cover there ass if one out of the hundreds dont work



DJPlace said:


> let me get my digital on PS4 at least sony. or i'm going support for a couple of years for this system ya jerks.


Theres a good question does your psn titles transfer over to ps5


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> What classic PS1, PS2, or PS3 era games do you wish you were able to play on the PS5?


Hmmmm... well let's check my bad taste and nostalgia.

From PS1:

Deception 3
Wild Arms 1 and 2 (pure nostalgia here)

Perhaps Alundra, Xenogears and Chrono Cross
From PS2:

Silent Hill 2
Perhaps Xenosaga (would prefer a remake/remaster though)
From PS3:

Metal Gear Solid 4
I believe that's it.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 18, 2020)

I can understand that they may have trouble with the PS3, but the other consoles can surely be done over time.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

The Chad PC gaming SCORNS and EVISCERATES the Virgin Sony with EMULATION, HAVING ACCESS TO MOST OF MICROSOFT'S EXCLUSIVES, NOT GOING FULL SJW ON GAMES MADE IN JAPAN, WHILE ALSO HAVING THE ORDER 1886 WITH THAT ONE SCENE, HAVING ACCESS TO EVERY NINTENDO LIBRARY EVER INCLUDING THE SWITCH, SAVAGE FACTS, MIC-DROP LOGIC, AND COMMON THUG LIFE SENSE!


OK this is epic

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KingVamp said:


> I can understand that they may have trouble with the PS3, but the other consoles can surely be done over time.



*laughs hysterically in RPCS3, which runs well on the very same CPU that's apparently supposed to be in the PS5*


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 18, 2020)

The excuse that they ran out of time is clearly... Uh... Wrong. But hey, why get rid of an excuse to continuously remaster and resell old games?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 18, 2020)

99% BC with PS4 is a pleasant surprise for sure.  I wasn't expecting any backward compatibility with PS3 or older, so nothing lost there.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

Too bad PS3 emulation is so bad. 

For the rest? Eh my chipped PS2 still works.


----------



## mattyxarope (Sep 18, 2020)

This is the same guy who also said in 2017:

“When we’ve dabbled with backwards compatibility, I can say it is one of those features that is much requested, but not actually used much,” says Ryan. “That, and I was at a _Gran Turismo_ event recently where they had PS1, PS2, PS3 and PS4 games, and the PS1 and the PS2 games, they looked ancient, like why would anybody play this?”


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Too bad PS3 emulation is so bad.
> 
> For the rest? Eh my chipped PS2 still works.


Well, for everything else including PS3 my PC should work good enough.
My PS2 is probably still with my brother in Argentina, who knows if it works probably the HDD already died, and my PS1 died of overuse.
Emulation is good enough.... Not a purist.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

mattyxarope said:


> This is the same guy who also said in 2017:
> 
> “When we’ve dabbled with backwards compatibility, I can say it is one of those features that is much requested, but not actually used much,” says Ryan. “That, and I was at a _Gran Turismo_ event recently where they had PS1, PS2, PS3 and PS4 games, and the PS1 and the PS2 games, they looked ancient, like why would anybody play this?”



Meanwhile Nintendo ported three old games to the Switch, a Nintendo 64 game, a Gamecube game and a Wii game and is selling them together.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Sep 18, 2020)

It's ugly as it gets and can't even run PS1 games.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, for everything else including PS3 my PC should work good enough.
> My PS2 is probably still with my brother in Argentina, who knows if it works probably the HDD already died, and my PS1 died of overuse.
> Emulation is good enough.... Not a purist.



HDD? I guess DVDs to burn have got a tad expensive.  PS1 emulation has got to the point you can make PS1 game better than they were on the PS1 by adding graphics filters. PS2 emulation can run about 90% of the games quite well.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> *laughs hysterically in RPCS3, which runs well on the very same CPU that's apparently supposed to be in the PS5*


Well, if it does run well (or at least well enough) on the PS5, that's another goal/reason for hacking it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2020)

raxadian said:


> HDD? I guess DVDs to burn have got a tad expensive.  PS1 emulation has got to the point you can make PS1 game better than they were on the PS1 by adding graphics filters. PS2 emulation can run about 90% of the games quite well.


Well, if you happened to have a phat PS2 and a network adapter, why not go the HDD route. 
It was just more comfortable back in the day.


----------



## TangentingTangerines (Sep 18, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Well duh.. damn that was given. Only thing that surprises me is the 99% backwards compatability for ps4 games. I was expecting it to be alot lower. Also i wonder what the 1% is or is there even a 1% and they just put 99% to cover there ass if one out of the hundreds dont work
> 
> 
> Theres a good question does your psn titles transfer over to ps5


Even on the original launch model PS3s that had built in PS2 Hardware for backwards compatibility, it wasn't 100%.  Tomb Raider Underworld and Wild Arms 5 for example don't work on it for whatever reason (at least according to this site https://en.everybodywiki.com/List_of_PlayStation_2_games_compatible_with_PlayStation_3).  But compatibility was close to 99%, so it'll probably be the same thing here.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 18, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> A lazy fucking excuse, typical. Time goes forward Sony, you could, y'know, still work on it instead of just giving up
> 
> Thank fuck for all the various PS1 emus/PCSX2/RPCS3, random internet people do what Sony Don't. ;O;


I couldn't agree more. With today's emulator progress, there's NO REASON this thing couldn't emulate ALL the other 3 systems. Even offer internal rendering in higher resolutions, with no performance loss!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2020)

A powerful next Gen system. Touting 4k gaming and high refresh rates... Unable to run older titles... Aiight Sony. I see you.


----------



## Snintendog (Sep 18, 2020)

Memoir said:


> A powerful next Gen system. Touting 4k gaming and high refresh rates... Unable to run older titles... Aiight Sony. I see you.


didn't anyone see the disclaimer before the ps5 presentation that all the games shown are on PC emulating the ps5 experience? THIS FAR IN and they are still scared to show actual console gameplay.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 18, 2020)

Sony: "PS5 has ray tracing! it's sooo powerful!"
Also Sony: "yeah, we can't emulate t3h c3ll even though we have all the IP for it because 



Spoiler



it won't make us money


 nobody plays old games "
ALSO SONY: "here, have this shitty cash-in classic running derped versions of games and runs worse than Nintendo's. What do you mean $99 is too much?"

The full-of-shit-dar has a hole burned where sony's HQ would be on the screen.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, if you happened to have a phat PS2 and a network adapter, why not go the HDD route.
> It was just more comfortable back in the day.



Most likely because downloading games that took entire DVDs of space took a lot of time, while the pirated copies were sold by cheap and included a plastic box that copied the one from the original game.   

Also my Ps2 is Slim, but at least can play movies unlike the even cheaper and later slim version.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 18, 2020)

Snintendog said:


> didn't anyone see the disclaimer before the ps5 presentation that all the games shown are on PC emulating the ps5 experience? THIS FAR IN and they are still scared to show actual console gameplay.


I did see that. It's concerning... However Microsoft does the same crap with the Xbox. Similar architecture sure, but why not just use the actual console to showcase the games.


----------



## Moon164 (Sep 18, 2020)

- All PS2 and PS3 models (even Super Slim) were able to play PS1 discs.

- PSP and PSVita could run PS1 games digitally (and you only needed to buy once to play on PS3, PSP or PSVita using the same account)

- The first PS3 models could play PS2 discs.

- The PS4 can play PS2 games digitally ( and PS2, PS3, PS4 via Streaming on PSNow )

I really don't understand why Sony doesn't even try to try to do the same thing with the PS5 when it had done it in past generations, this is really annoying even more when we see that the Xbox Series S and X can play discs of all Xbox consoles.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> I really don't understand why Sony doesn't even try to try to do the same thing with the PS5 when it had done it in past generations, this is really annoying even more when we see that the Xbox Series S and X can play discs of all Xbox consoles.


I can only guess they think this would lead to decrease in profits.
Perhaps they think this would detract you from purchasing an eventual remake, or just a new game in general.
It is of course not a hardware limitation.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 18, 2020)

Sony are as bad as nintendo when it comes to support for previous purchases. Not overly surprised, though fairly surprised microsoft has become the good guy in all of this. 

Basically just means I have zero ethical qualms about emulation.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 18, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Most likely because downloading games that took entire DVDs of space took a lot of time, while the pirated copies were sold by cheap and included a plastic box that copied the one from the original game.
> 
> Also my Ps2 is Slim, but at least can play movies unlike the even cheaper and later slim version.


There was a PS2 slim that couldn't play DVD movies? Did Sony's DVD license expired or something?


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Sep 18, 2020)

Of course not. Sony's only ever shown genuine care about backwards compatibility once, with the PS2. Then they just kinda gave up.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 18, 2020)

Jayro said:


> There was a PS2 slim that couldn't play DVD movies? Did Sony's DVD license expired or something?



No, but it was the cheapest model released when the PS3 already was a thing, since it couldn't play DVDs, despite looking like a regular PS2 Slim, it was cheaper.



StrayGuitarist said:


> Of course not. Sony's only ever shown genuine care about backwards compatibility once, with the PS2. Then they just kinda gave up.



Old PS3s could play PS2 games, about 90% of them and could also plan PS1 games by emulation.  Later models removed the PS2 compatibility hardware to cost less.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hmmmm... well let's check my bad taste and nostalgia.
> 
> From PS1:
> 
> ...




PS3 add:
3d dot game heroes (best FROM game)
Folklore


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Damn it. I was going to sell the old one, but if the new one can't play my games, then I guess I'll have to keep it.


----------



## Reploid (Sep 18, 2020)

soony fails again. Well, they don't' care about games in general


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

i get not doing hardware BC, but it isnt that hard to do emulation BC with the specs the ps5 handles, maybe ps3 BC is not possible, but ps2 should be fine, and PSP, PS3 and PSV all could easily emulate ps1, so no excuse there


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2020)

usernamecharlie said:


> Folklore


I didn't even know about that game, but now I also would like to play it.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 18, 2020)

Well its called keep your old console..Sony just confirmed it. Im sure they will be releasing them digitally so you can buy them again. Now when you keep the old console, you dont have to buy them again.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Captain_N said:


> Well its called keep your old console..Sony just confirmed it. Im sure they will be releasing them digitally so you can buy them again. Now when you keep the old console, you dont have to buy them again.


consoles eventually break down, also, it's kinda inconvenient to keep many under the tv, the reason i love pc gaming so much is upgrades rarely break anything


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 18, 2020)

Time to bring out the ps2 classic and ruin it again.


----------



## Axido (Sep 18, 2020)

Now in theaters:
'No PS1/2/3 backwards compatibility'

From the people who brought you 'PS1 with an open-source emulator'.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Time to bring out the ps2 classic and ruin it again.


i don't think ps2 is fit for the classic treatment, if you look at the best selling ps2 games (what one would expect from a classic system) it's mostly JRPGs and GTA, games that don't have the "play for an hour, then forget about it" feel of a classic system, though they most likely will remaster and remake so you have to buy again


----------



## oibaffus (Sep 18, 2020)

Snintendog said:


> didn't anyone see the disclaimer before the ps5 presentation that all the games shown are on PC emulating the ps5 experience? THIS FAR IN and they are still scared to show actual console gameplay.



That's actually wrong. This was shown before the first game (FF16), but after that, there was another disclaimer saying that from then on, everything was captured from the PS5.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2020)

Snintendog said:


> didn't anyone see the disclaimer before the ps5 presentation that all the games shown are on PC emulating the ps5 experience? THIS FAR IN and they are still scared to show actual console gameplay.





oibaffus said:


> That's actually wrong. This was shown before the first game (FF16), but after that, there was another disclaimer saying that from then on, everything was captured from the PS5.


Yeah, I don't know actually how is it possible to miss the big banner after FF16 that stated "All cinematic and gameplay footage you are about to see from this point forward in the show has been captured from PlayStation 5 systems." that plays at 5:32 in the showcase.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 18, 2020)

I for one would love the God of War games, just so I could play them all on one console, without the hassle of connecting multiple consoles to one TV and all that. That's it.
Sorry...many of you will disagree, I'm sure, but can't help it... I just love this franchise with or without their flaws. Yes, even Ascension, so come @ me.  
RDR would be a nice addition as well and the first inFamous series. The other ones were re-released for the PS4, so there's that... 
That's pretty much it...At least I don't really remember other ones.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 18, 2020)

This was one of the primary reasons why I held on to my PS3's as the PS4 hit the shelves - all you really need is one HDMI-enabled machine and you have access to all of the PS1-3 library. The 5 fills the gap for 4-5, which is plenty.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 18, 2020)

Snintendog said:


> didn't anyone see the disclaimer before the ps5 presentation that all the games shown are on PC emulating the ps5 experience? THIS FAR IN and they are still scared to show actual console gameplay.


Actually the price reveal and release date direct was quoted as all on the ps5 after the 1st game if im not mistaken

Edit ninja'd


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 18, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i don't think ps2 is fit for the classic treatment, if you look at the best selling ps2 games (what one would expect from a classic system) it's mostly JRPGs and GTA, games that don't have the "play for an hour, then forget about it" feel of a classic system, though they most likely will remaster and remake so you have to buy again


Well that was a console with DVD disc, so they had a lot more data for larger scale games. But then again, didn't stop them from having Final fantasy 7 or Metal gear solid on the psone classic. (least it wasn't legend of dragoon)

Of course I was joking though, they probably wouldn't be able to find a acceptable open source emulator to make a ps2 classic with... that would cost less than a real console to buy.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well that was a console with DVD disc, so they had a lot more data for larger scale games. But then again, didn't stop them from having Final fantasy 7 or Metal gear solid on the psone classic. (least it wasn't legend of dragoon)
> 
> Of course I was joking though, they probably wouldn't be able to find a acceptable open source emulator to make a ps2 classic with... that would cost less than a real console to buy.


actually from what i've heard ff7 and mgs would fit in a single disc, if it wasnt for voices and cinematics, same with a lot of games actually


----------



## Viri (Sep 18, 2020)

99% of PS4 games? So, what's the 1% that doesn't work?


----------



## wonkeytonk (Sep 18, 2020)

You people are seriously complaining about this?.. Even if it did play PS1-3, there would be at least something about it that would make it less authentic than playing it on the original consoles.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 18, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> First, the PlayStation 5 will have a 99% compatibility with all PlayStation 4 titles.


that's all that matter than. for the rest go get an emulator


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


> You people are seriously complaining about this?.. Even if it did play PS1-3, there would be at least something about it that would make it less authentic than playing it on the original consoles.


I am not really complaining about this, but in the other hand I couldn't care less about the """authentic feeling of playing it on the original consoles""" to be honest, I couldn't miss any less listening the loud seeking noise of a PS1 drive or having to delete save files to fit something else in a memory card... is that part of the authenticity I am missing?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 18, 2020)

Viri said:


> 99% of PS4 games? So, what's the 1% that doesn't work?


I have a feeling that they're saying that to cover themselves in the event of any unexpected compatibility issues. That, and some games required accessories by third-parties that may or may not work as intended on the 5, although I don't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Viri said:


> 99% of PS4 games? So, what's the 1% that doesn't work?


most likely they cant be bothered to test every game so they say this just in case, just look at the original gameboy, it has two games only playable on the DMG, due to hardware quirks, no revision will play them


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 18, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> actually from what i've heard ff7 and mgs would fit in a single disc, if it wasnt for voices and cinematics, same with a lot of games actually


Perhaps, but that's not what was sold to us. 

I can also say the same for "Thall who should not be named" (devil may cry 2) But once again, we got two disc. Guess it's just more "Special" that way. Least people remember it more too. (I'm still talking about how mega man legacy collection is two disc, didn't have to be.)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Perhaps, but that's not what was sold to us.
> 
> I can also say the same for "Thall who should not be named" (devil may cry 2) But once again, we got two disc. Guess it's just more "Special" that way. Least people remember it more too. (I'm still talking about how mega man legacy collection is two disc, didn't have to be.)


definitely, same with dead or alive ultimate for xbox, both discs are 99.99% the same, it's just that the text telling the xbox which program on a disc to load is different


----------



## tfocosta (Sep 18, 2020)

This is something they could have done easily if they wanted to. It's just that they don't. And that's a shame for gamers that really enjoy playing the classics of their childhood/teens. I honestly think they are trying to create a new niche here and to sell exclusively games from the past 7 years that are worth more money. Hence the 99% compatibility with PS4 games, that can be sold for more than any PS3, PS2 or PSX games. It's all about profit, my friends! 

But with the hacking/homebrew scene growing so fast nowadays, I'm sure there will be unofficial means to play games from the excluded consoles via emulation.


----------



## depaul (Sep 18, 2020)

Sony seeing that PSN titles PS1, PS2 and PS3 are selling very poorly, they decided to ignore those platforms.

Even on PS4 they never really cared to bring PS1 titles, although they have near perfect PS1 emulator found in Medievil game.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 18, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> most likely they cant be bothered to test every game so they say this just in case, just look at the original gameboy, it has two games only playable on the DMG, due to hardware quirks, no revision will play them


Ooh fun, which two?


----------



## console (Sep 18, 2020)

I glad to skip PS1, PS2 and PS3 due to different chip. PS4 and PS5 use AMD chip because of cheap to make and more afford.

I'm happy to own my PS4 system and PS4 disc games collection that I bought from some stores.

99% compatibility for all PS4 games are able to run on PS5 system is so wonderful news for us then we don't have to worry about problems. That's sweet news! Congrats!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> Ooh fun, which two?


one was road rash, the other is an extremely oscure jrpg, they both are victims of an obscure bug, also forgot to mention, the Super Gameboy will play them due to being based on the DMG

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



console said:


> I glad to skip PS1, PS2 and PS3 due to different chip. PS4 and PS5 use AMD chip because of cheap to make and more afford.
> 
> I'm happy to own my PS4 system and PS4 disc games collection that I bought from some stores.
> 
> 99% compatibility for all PS4 games are able to run on PS5 system is so wonderful news for us then we don't have to worry about problems. That's sweet news! Congrats!!!


i said it on another comment here, but while hardware BC would be expensive, emulation BC is not, in fact, they had ps1 BC on all ps3 models because of this


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 18, 2020)

Im so happy to be jumping ship from Sony consoles.

Xbox SX for me. Goodbye Sony.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Sep 18, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> A lazy fucking excuse, typical. Time goes forward Sony, you could, y'know, still work on it instead of just giving up
> 
> Thank fuck for all the various PS1 emus/PCSX2/RPCS3, random internet people do what Sony Don't. ;O;



So very true, they could emulate those games (probably some with required for PS3) with practically no work required at all.

Either they had planned further "PS Mini / NES Mini style systems when this decision was made, or they simply want to Nintendo things up, charging for decades old games you already own several times over.

No excuse really, the fact Microsoft have been si aggressive and on form with their strategy lately only adds insult.


----------



## depaul (Sep 18, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> one was road rash, the other is an extremely oscure jrpg, they both are victims of an obscure bug, also forgot to mention, the Super Gameboy will play them due to being based on the DMG
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


PS2 too was easy to emulate for Sony on PS3 and PS4.
I think the PS5 would be more than capable to emulate PS3 as well, but business decisions may exclude those platforms.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 18, 2020)

HAHAHAHA.
That was a given :'D


----------



## Edgarska (Sep 18, 2020)

On one hand, I don't think it would be realistic to expect backwards compatibility with games from 4 generations ago.

On the other, considering the new consoles are basically just mid-range PCs, I would expect the company that actually made the hardware for those old consoles to be able to make emulators that are at least as good as the ones made by fans in their free time, if they wanted to.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 18, 2020)

Sounds like the PS2 is still going to be the best-selling console in the U.S. after this one's run. On the plus side, Rock Band 4 will be playable on the PS5!


----------



## Harsky (Sep 18, 2020)

Watch as the inevitable PS5 Slim drops the PS4 backwards compatibility.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2020)

Harsky said:


> Watch as the inevitable PS5 Slim drops the PS4 backwards compatibility.


Lol, this shouldn't be the case, there is no specialized hardware required to support PS4 that they could remove to cut down costs.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

raxadian said:


> HDD? I guess DVDs to burn have got a tad expensive.  PS1 emulation has got to the point you can make PS1 game better than they were on the PS1 by adding graphics filters. PS2 emulation can run about 90% of the games quite well.



Not just that, but you also have projects that are taking pre-rendered BGs from games like any of the Final Fantasies on PS1 not named Tactics or a port marred by loading times and upscaling them to look better on modern displays.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> Lol, this shouldn't be the case, there is no specialized hardware required to support PS4 that they could remove to cut down costs.



And I still think they could've sold it as a separate adapter or something for the later models of the PS3 for those who wanted the feature like how they sold the classic memory card adapter. A small case that plugs into the USB port of a PS3 Slim, that added PS2 BC for all games that had the SoC inside of it.


----------



## Red_Soldat (Sep 18, 2020)

Snintendog said:


> didn't anyone see the disclaimer before the ps5 presentation that all the games shown are on PC emulating the ps5 experience? THIS FAR IN and they are still scared to show actual console gameplay.



Just FFXVI, not all the titles. It was specifically stated right after FF trailer.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 18, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

Snintendog said:


> didn't anyone see the disclaimer before the ps5 presentation that all the games shown are on PC emulating the ps5 experience? THIS FAR IN and they are still scared to show actual console gameplay.



And considering how badly RE8 was slowing down with that one trailer earlier this year, it's looking like both systems are starting on shaky ground. I mean, is the PS5 even launching with a new game? As in, it isn't a glorified remaster with extra stuff, but a brand new, made-exclusively-for-PS5 game at launch? Because I've heard and seen announcements and reveals, but not much in terms of what's going to be available at launch. We already know Microsoft is just selling a system that will only be playing previous gen games at launch, with nothing new to come until at least next year, so I'm now curious who's going to be coming out on more stable ground at launch here?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PROTOBOY said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAH





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



osaka35 said:


> Sony are as bad as nintendo when it comes to support for previous purchases. Not overly surprised, though fairly surprised microsoft has become the good guy in all of this.
> 
> Basically just means I have zero ethical qualms about emulation.



Eh...I mean, are they? What games that actually look good that are exclusive to their systems are there that people are excited about?

If anything, the problem they have is that, at launch, the system is just for playing your old games, which is fine, I would recommend someone who's interested in the Xbox platform get the Series X if they wanted to play on those consoles, but for those looking for a good selection of games that are for the system they're buying? Halo Infinite didn't impress with that Donkey Kong alien earlier, that's for sure!


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 18, 2020)

I love how everyone still bitches about it not supporting backward compatability, it wasnt exactly a feature on demand, you all just bitch for the sake of been bitches.

Its very highly likely that those who still play ps1,2,3 games still own the original console.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> I love how everyone still bitches about it not supporting backward compatability, it wasnt exactly a feature on demand, you all just bitch for the sake of been bitches.
> 
> Its very highly likely that those who still play ps1,2,3 games still own the original console.



...probably because they either have other options to play those games, or are hoping to get an AIO device in the next system. Or, maybe the original console's disc drive bit the dust? That was a common issue with Slim PS2s, you know!


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 18, 2020)

seriously? cannot they just use the open source emulators and put it there? I understand if ps3 emulation is next to impossible, but it's unreasonable that a ps5 cannot emulate ps1 and ps2 games. sony could have made a custom emulators based on those open source emulators and integrate them with classic psn titles, yet they don't do it.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> ...probably because they either have other options to play those games, or are hoping to get an AIO device in the next system. Or, maybe the original console's disc drive bit the dust? That was a common issue with Slim PS2s, you know!


But you all seem to think this has been something sony always did.

They did it once, no fucker else did it or does it, yes even xbox doesnt do it, they emulate titles they want.

I dont see anyone bitching at nintendo or microsoft because you cant just slap any game in and play it.

And even if your console bit the dust, only costs like £10 to get another.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And considering how badly RE8 was slowing down with that one trailer earlier this year, it's looking like both systems are starting on shaky ground. I mean, is the PS5 even launching with a new game? As in, it isn't a glorified remaster with extra stuff, but a brand new, made-exclusively-for-PS5 game at launch? Because I've heard and seen announcements and reveals, but not much in terms of what's going to be available at launch. We already know Microsoft is just selling a system that will only be playing previous gen games at launch, with nothing new to come until at least next year, so I'm now curious who's going to be coming out on more stable ground at launch here?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




The development on RE8 for PS5 is being difficult, as ps5 can't keep the game running at a stable framerate..One developer mentioned the game is always crashing and having slowdowns on multiple points. He also mentioned the game is running perfect smooth on Series X with no problems, struggles or whatsoever. This is happening cause ps5 is not really next as their hardware is not optimized enough for it..


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> But you all seem to think this has been something sony always did.
> 
> They did it once, no fucker else did it or does it, yes even xbox doesnt do it, they emulate titles they want.
> 
> ...



Only $10 (or whatever 10 pounds converts to in dollars) to get another, huh?

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313&_nkw=PS3+Phat+CECHA&_sacat=0

I smell the breath of a troll...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PROTOBOY said:


> The development on RE8 for PS5 is being difficult, as ps5 can't keep the game running at a stable framerate..One developer mentioned the game is always crashing and having slowdowns on multiple points. He also mentioned the game is running perfect smooth on Series X with no problems, struggles or whatsoever. This is happening cause ps5 is not really next as their hardware is not optimized enough for it..



Holy shit, for real? The disparity between the PS5 and the Series X has been confirmed to be that big? Or is this just rumor talk that hasn't been confirmed beyond the shadow of a doubt?


----------



## wartutor (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And considering how badly RE8 was slowing down with that one trailer earlier this year, it's looking like both systems are starting on shaky ground. I mean, is the PS5 even launching with a new game? As in, it isn't a glorified remaster with extra stuff, but a brand new, made-exclusively-for-PS5 game at launch? Because I've heard and seen announcements and reveals, but not much in terms of what's going to be available at launch. We already know Microsoft is just selling a system that will only be playing previous gen games at launch, with nothing new to come until at least next year, so I'm now curious who's going to be coming out on more stable ground at launch here?


Spiderman miles moras, sackboy (cant wait for this one myself) demon souls, and destruction allstars all release on ps5 release. Now are they exclusive, im not sure about that.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Disappointing, but not surprising. I have my FMCB'd PS2 and PS3 Launch/Slim so it's not as if I can't play the games I want, if I do.

PlayStation: Gran Turismo 2
PlayStation 2: Tekken 4
PlayStation 3: GTA IV (something about this game just makes me play every now and then)


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Spiderman miles moras, sackboy (cant wait for this one myself) demon souls, and destruction allstars all release on ps5 release. Now are they exclusive, im not sure about that.



Sackboy and Demon's Souls? Sure. Isn't Spiderman Miles Morales, like, the PS4 game with better graphics plus some extra stuff where you play as Miles Morales, as marketing has lead me to believe?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, if you happened to have a phat PS2 and a network adapter, why not go the HDD route.
> It was just more comfortable back in the day.


Not sure comfortable is the word to use. A tiny USB stick is definitely more convenient for me.

I use a Samsung 128GB USB for my PS2 Slim, it's so small you'd barely notice it's there.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raxadian said:


> Meanwhile Nintendo ported three old games to the Switch, a Nintendo 64 game, a Gamecube game and a Wii game and is selling them together.


And it's supposedly a limited print until March 2021.

Nintendo.. the Apple of Gaming.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Sackboy and Demon's Souls? Sure. Isn't Spiderman Miles Morales, like, the PS4 game with better graphics plus some extra stuff where you play as Miles Morales, as marketing has lead me to believe?


Yes i believe so. Plus i think they all also are coming out for ps4. As for the re8 topic from what i can find that all seams to be rumors and supposed leakers nothing official heres 1 article about it https://www.google.com/amp/s/gamerant.com/resident-evil-8-may-ps5-performance-issues/amp/ 
Also stats at the end of it that it may be due to the new re engine


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Time to bring out the ps2 classic and ruin it again.


What they should do is make another print of the component cable. That darn thing costs like $60 on eBay.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Yes i believe so. Plus i think they all also are coming out for ps4. As for the re8 topic from what i can find that all seams to be rumors and supposed leakers nothing official heres 1 article about it https://www.google.com/amp/s/gamerant.com/resident-evil-8-may-ps5-performance-issues/amp/
> Also stats at the end of it that it may be due to the new re engine



Um...I wouldn't count "cross-generational" launch as being truly "exclusive" to PS5, but whatever.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Only $10 (or whatever 10 pounds converts to in dollars) to get another, huh?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313&_nkw=PS3+Phat+CECHA&_sacat=0
> 
> ...


not a troll, just someone who isnt acting like a wet blanket over a feature no fucker else provides.

its not expensive at all, if your stupid to use fleabay for replacement consoles then thats your problem, i recently picked up 3x ps1, 4x xbx, 1x 360 and 6xps2 consoles and some games for £90.

not exactly breaking the bank is it.

so no, im not going to bitch because the ps5 doesnt support backward compatibility because i still own my original consoles to play on them.

but hey using you bitching logic, fucking complain about nintendo switch not supporting any of its older games.

now that fact that you dont, clearly your the fanboy troll.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> not a troll, just someone who isnt acting like a wet blanket over a feature no fucker else provides.
> 
> its not expensive at all, if your stupid to use fleabay for replacement consoles then thats your problem, i recently picked up 3x ps1, 4x xbx, 1x 360 and 6xps2 consoles and some games for £90.
> 
> ...



Oh, it may not support older games officially...but let's be real here, all of these systems are PCs that can emulate shit without the need for companies to do shit. They're the ones losing out by not providing customers with the option, you know that? Because there are people who actually do use those features who may be won over, as clearly is the case with the Xbox Series X supporters in these threads who like the BC options they're offering, not to mention the cheaper price point of the Xbox Series S for those looking to save some cash...before the memory card prices fuck them over, but then again, "OH THEY'RE NOT MEMORY CARDS HURR DURR" and to that I say...find something more substantial to split hairs over in life.

And when it comes to fanboyism, trust me, I have a gaming PC that can emulate up to and including the PS3. I only like to see how feeble console makers' attempts are at winning those of us with said capable gaming PCs over and to discuss it with others interested in discussion and not sucking away time and attention like you are.

Now, off to your hideout!


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Only $10 (or whatever 10 pounds converts to in dollars) to get another, huh?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313&_nkw=PS3+Phat+CECHA&_sacat=0
> 
> ...



No for real.. He posted on his personal twitter..


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 18, 2020)

It's okay. The PS5 is strong enough to emulate them.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Oh, it may not support older games officially...but let's be real here, all of these systems are PCs that can emulate shit without the need for companies to do shit. They're the ones losing out by not providing customers with the option, you know that? Because there are people who actually do use those features who may be won over, as clearly is the case with the Xbox Series X supporters in these threads who like the BC options they're offering, not to mention the cheaper price point of the Xbox Series S for those looking to save some cash...before the memory card prices fuck them over, but then again, "OH THEY'RE NOT MEMORY CARDS HURR DURR" and to that I say...find something more substantial to split hairs over in life.
> 
> And when it comes to fanboyism, trust me, I have a gaming PC that can emulate up to and including the PS3. I only like to see how feeble console makers' attempts are at winning those of us with said capable gaming PCs over and to discuss it with others interested in discussion and not sucking away time and attention like you are.
> 
> Now, off to your hideout!


ohh little boy, be gone, stop fucking complaining, you sound like a delicate little snowflake crying because it doesnt do WHAT NO FUCKER ELSE DOES EITHER!!!

so they dont include emulators, who gives a fuck really, for someone who sits there claiming to have a pc set up to emulate everything, why the fuck you acting like a snowflake for.

no one actually gives a toss if the ps5 doesnt include it, again ill ask you.

WHY ARENT YOU BITCHING THAT YOU HAVE NO BC SUPPORT ON A NINTENDO CONSOLE.

WHY ARENT YOU BITCHING THAT YOU DO NOT HAVE BC SUPPORT ON XBOX, YOUR LIMITED TO WHAT THEY TELL YOU TO PLAY, ITS NOT BC AS YOU CANT SLAP ANY GAME IN YOUR CONSOLE AND PLAY.

now be gone, go play with your toy cars, stop been a fantroll.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Um...I wouldn't count "cross-generational" launch as being truly "exclusive" to PS5, but whatever.


Yeah i was agreeing with you. I am currently at work and maybe didnt reply clear enough lol. I believe the only exclusive game is the destruction durby one and im not 100% sure on that 1 lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> ohh little boy, be gone, stop fucking complaining, you sound like a delicate little snowflake crying because it doesnt do WHAT NO FUCKER ELSE DOES EITHER!!!


Grandpa, did you forget to take your pills today?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> ohh little boy, be gone, stop fucking complaining, you sound like a delicate little snowflake crying because it doesnt do WHAT NO FUCKER ELSE DOES EITHER!!!
> 
> so they dont include emulators, who gives a fuck really, for someone who sits there claiming to have a pc set up to emulate everything, why the fuck you acting like a snowflake for.
> 
> ...





Josshy0125!? Is that you, buddy? Do I have to bring out the thing that will have you screaming "fuck you fuck you" like I did earlier this year!?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> A lazy fucking excuse, typical. Time goes forward Sony, you could, y'know, still work on it instead of just giving up
> 
> Thank fuck for all the various PS1 emus/PCSX2/RPCS3, random internet people do what Sony Don't. ;O;


once its hacked it will play all of them


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

xenocard said:


> once its hacked it will play all of them



PS1 and PS2? Sure.

PS3 is where things could get very interesting.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> PS1 and PS2? Sure.
> 
> PS3 is where things could get very interesting.


if my macbook pro from 2017 can play RPCS3 emulator, by the time PS5 gets hacked, it will emulate it just fine

a hacked ps4 was the best place to have all playstaion consoles emulated, minus ps3

ps5 can handle ps3 games, if GPD Max Can Do it, there is no excuse

its nice to have the collection in one box, i do have Hyperspin, LaunchBox with 3 TB worth of console roms, but i still prefer to play my digital collection on a Modded Wii U or switch, nothing beats havning a gamepad with a screen for short bursts gameplay in bed or a ps1 game emulated on switch while you are in Toilet!

i have my eye set on purchasing either a *GPD Win Max* or* Aya Neo*
Consoles like *Alienware UFO* is the Future of Gaming and Emulation


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Sep 18, 2020)

No one cares enough to even ask about PSP / Vita TV backwards compatibility


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

xenocard said:


> if my m
> 
> if my macbook pro from 2017 can play RPCS3 emulator, by the time PS5 gets hacked, it will emulate it just fine



Just because the PS5 may be rocking a variant of the Ryzen processor doesn't mean it's rocking a straight up Ryzen 2700x; likely, it's going to be some APU based on Ryzen 2 (though some rumors said that Sony initially based the PS5 on Ryzen 1 and scrambled to put some stuff from Ryzen 2 or something according to one rumor about what's under the hood of the system) that won't be clocked to what the desktop CPU is given that I'm sure the PS5 isn't rocking anything like the Noctua DH-15, or anything like it's thermal paste in terms of absorbing heat. If it is, hey, I'll be glad to be proven wrong, but when devs are making games for consoles, they usually try to get as close to the metal as they can, where as with PC, you have to target as many hardware/software configurations as possible to ensure maximum compatibility and that you won't have people refunding the game when they buy a game and find out that some random bug (probably due to an AMD video card driver problem, but it's not like Nvidia doesn't have their moments) prevents their hardware from working correctly with the game that the dev, be it from the main team or some separate studio responsible for the PC port, didn't account for. 

You can add support for Vulkan, sure, but it's still not quite as close to the metal as what a dev could get from working with on a console that only has to target one, two, possibly three different configurations at once as opposed to Heaven knows how many there are on PC.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> It's okay. The PS5 is strong enough to emulate them.


Just you wait till PS5 Pro.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 18, 2020)

Lol that is all


----------



## RichardTheKing (Sep 18, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> What classic PS1, PS2, or PS3 era games do you wish you were able to play on the PS5?


PS1: None. Wasn't around for this.
PS2: Ratchet & Clank 2, 3, Deadlocked. Persona 3 FES. Ben 10: Protector of Earth. Probably a lot of others I've forgotten over the decade-plus.
PS3: No idea. I still have my PS3 (the later silver revision) in my drawer; I can swap it with my Wii U or PS4 Pro whenever I want. If this was a couple of (or several; lost track) years ago, I'd say Okami HD, but that's everywhere these days. Maybe Persona 4 Arena and P4A Ultimax? Never did get to play those.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Sep 18, 2020)

doesn't surprise or bother me, but I just wish I didn't have to buy a PS3 just to replay MGS4


----------



## tofast4u (Sep 18, 2020)

Would I be able to use my PS4 disks on the PS5 or will it only be backwards compatible with PS4 digital titles?


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Eh...I mean, are they? What games that actually look good that are exclusive to their systems are there that people are excited about?



I'm fine with that. Doesn't have to be exclusive, just be the best one to play all your games. There a lot of old games i own that i can actually play now with the improved specs and loading times. Slime rancher will actually hit 60fps hopefully, and ff15 won't take 20 minites to load between scenes. And I'm hoping all my rockband stuff from the 360 won't be unsupported again just so i have to buy rockband 4 and its trashiness.

i never played the original xbox, so I'm excited to plop some of those games I've got lying around on there. The option to do so is nice, and definitely makes me feel better about purchasing xbox. I plan on buying playstation eventually when more ff7 comes out since I'm guessing I'll have to repurchase psclassic titles again.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 18, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> The excuse that they ran out of time is clearly... Uh... Wrong. But hey, why get rid of an excuse to continuously remaster and resell old games?


This.

PlayStation 3 is the last Great game console from Sony.


----------



## Bedel (Sep 18, 2020)

That "99%" means absolutly nothing xDDDD let's wait. I mean, I wish it were real, but you know what they say: 99% of people who talk in % invent them.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

depaul said:


> PS2 too was easy to emulate for Sony on PS3 and PS4.
> I think the PS5 would be more than capable to emulate PS3 as well, but business decisions may exclude those platforms.


didn't sony remove ps2 BC on the ps3 because it barrely worked? though i'll admit ps5 indeed should have no problems emulating ps1, ps2 and ps3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Harsky said:


> Watch as the inevitable PS5 Slim drops the PS4 backwards compatibility.


doubt it, most likely they use a compatibility layer, as both are x86 based


----------



## godreborn (Sep 18, 2020)

I think I'm going to pass on the ps5.  I've got too much junk already, and that thing seems to be pretty large.  I mean look at my floor.  I have to plug and unplug stuff.


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 18, 2020)

Hmm I'm not too sure why people are upset. If the PS5 was BC with PS1-PS3 there will be zero reason for PS Now. PS Now is a substitute for BC but you have to pay for it. Hard to expect BC for PS5 when PS4 didn't support BC. At least the good news is 99% of PS4 games can be emulated with the PS5 Sony should provide the list of games that would not work on it. Does the PS5 really need BC no it doesn't. As long as the PS4 games work Sony wants you to purchase the PS Now service. I already have a modded PS2 and PS3 so I couldn't really care less about BC anyway. It is nice but not needed. 

Most companies shy away from BC and they rather charge you for the remaster version of the game or even worse Nintendo would just repackage it and sell it to you (Mario 3D Allstars). Keep your consoles in good condition or support the devs for future development for emulators. If we had no emulators lots of games we wouldn't be able to play and we would be at the mercy of the big companies.


----------



## nitrozz (Sep 18, 2020)

psx backup!! wow.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 18, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> didn't sony remove ps2 BC on the ps3 because it barrely worked?


It never had 100% compatibility but it was first and foremost a matter of cost cutting, because their Five Hundred and Ninety-Nine U.S. Dollars system was not affordable enough by the masses yet was manufactured and sold at a loss, so in fact it went from 99% (CPU+GPU+memory) to 95% (GPU) to maybe 70% (full software emulation - officially for digital titles only and no support for most accessories) compatibility


----------



## wartutor (Sep 18, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> didn't sony remove ps2 BC on the ps3 because it barrely worked? though i'll admit ps5 indeed should have no problems emulating ps1, ps2 and ps3
> 
> 
> doubt it, most likely they use a compatibility layer, as both are x86 based


They removed it because ps3 was so expensive to make and it saved alot of money making the console cheaper. The 1st ps3 essentally had a ps2 built into it for backwards compatability The $600+ price tag put alot of people off of it and they was still loosing money

Edit ninja'd again lmao


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 18, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> didn't sony remove ps2 BC on the ps3 because it barrely worked? though i'll admit ps5 indeed should have no problems emulating ps1, ps2 and ps3
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


barely worked? lol are you for real? almost all ps1 and ps2 games work perfectly well on the phat ps3 models, they removed because ps3 phat models had some hardware for ps2 games and such and it was extra expensive.

afaik the backwards compat is very high for ps2 and ps1 on my entrie 200 games collection i only found out 2 opr 3 ps1 games that had issues and 1 ps2 game that has a glitch, the rest all work fine with smooth filter and upscalled to hd.


----------



## Darkworld92 (Sep 18, 2020)

I was kinda hoping they would go for PS1/2 backwards compatibility.. looks like Microsoft won this round


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Sep 18, 2020)

This is stupid, they are the ones who have all the fucking documentation in the World so here's summary:

Ps1: NONE! THERE'S NO FUCKING EXCUSE FOR THEM! FUCKING SONY THE MULTIMILLIOM COMPANY COULD PULL THIS IN A WEEK! BUT NOOOOOOOO! THEY ARE NOT EVEN GONNA SELL THEM DIGITALLY! I COULD RUN PS1 EMULATOR ON A FUCKING WINDOWS MOBILE I AM TALKING ABOUT THIS SHIT! THIS SHIT:


 
AND I HAD OLDER ONE!
THE ONLY THING THAT I CAN THINK OF IS THE FACT THAT MOST PEOPLE DON'T HAVE PS1 DISCS BUT THAT'S WHAT DIGITAL STORES ARE FOR!
PS2: NO FUCKING EXCUSE AGAIN!
Ps3: The only one that i can forgive i mean the have all the fucking documentation on the world about it so they could definitly do it but it still would take actual time and money so i guess that it would make sense.

Do it you cowards!


----------



## Lazyboss (Sep 18, 2020)

Didn't we know that like a year ago?


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 18, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> This is stupid, they are the ones who have all the fucking documentation in the World so here's summary:
> 
> Ps1: NONE! THERE'S NO FUCKING EXCUSE FOR THEM! FUCKING SONY THE MULTIMILLIOM COMPANY COULD PULL THIS IN A WEEK! BUT NOOOOOOOO! THEY ARE NOT EVEN GONNA SELL THEM DIGITALLY! I COULD RUN PS1 EMULATOR ON A FUCKING WINDOWS MOBILE I AM TALKING ABOUT THIS SHIT! THIS SHIT:
> View attachment 225268
> ...


sadly i dont think sony will ever go back making a full compatible console ever again that is why i keep my 60gb phat ps3 hooked.

maybe in afew years you get a clone console, you already have for ps1 games  polymega reads ps1 discs and plays them amazingly and it plays alot of other stuff like sega saturn and so on.

Phat ps3 RIP, the last fully backward compatibility greatest console.

Microsoft backwards compact as always been a joke, if you get like 30-40 % success your lucky, and now you need to wait for them to manually add titles after making agreements with devs which means defunct devs and such will never get backwards compat on xbox consoles.

Nintendo either does 1 gen behind or none at all depending on the generation.so yeah don't expect a legacy console any day in hell.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 18, 2020)

"PS5 will play all your already bought PSN games library, no need to buy them again"
and now
"no, sorry, you can't play the PS3 game you got on PS+ ...."

Damn, I hoped I could finally play *remastered version of Beyond good and Evil* I got on PS3's PS+ three years ago... before playing Beyond good and evil 2 on PS5 !
Well, now I'm hoping they will surprise us by releasing a remake or at least include the remastered version on the prequel!

Also *Mass effect*... but if PS4 game release is not a hoax, then it'll be playable on PS5 if part of the 99%, that would benefit from loading time, right?

I'm happy it can play 99% PS4 games though, I feared it would be limited to "best 100 PS4 games" like they announced few weeks ago.
I just wonder which one are not compatible, it might be the one I own and I didn't play yet, and that's why I still have my PS4 for that.

I still have too much backlog of PS1/2/3... for my hole life, but I wouldn't have been able to play them on any retail unhacked console. PS1/PS2 is probably fine on raspi4, PS3 would have been nice on PS5, even if I had to buy the game again at lower price (I did buy some games twice ! to play on PS4 without having to get my consoles out again, because my TV don't have scart cable anymore!). unfortunately, even if PSNow is a solution, it does NOT have a lot of games. not all the library at least, look they don't even have beyond good and evil remastered !!! If they plan to use PSNow as a marketing solution for previous games, at least make them all available !


The PS4 backward compatibility on PS is probably hardware restricted games? like camera ? or another input controllers ? like VR ?

Don't expect to play your PS4VR at PS5 launch ! the PS4 camera is not compatible with PS5! the PS5 camera is not compatible with PS4VR!

I'm still wondering WHY the PS4 camera requires an adapter for PS4 VR games...
like the console couldn't detect PS4 or PS5 hardware difference and use corresponding firmware internally. if it's because it's a different plugtype... why ? just make it same plugtype and problem solved!
or at least, if you have to buy a PS5 camera, make it work with PS4VR! your hardware is not released yet, you have all the time and ideas to make things work the way you want.
The PS4 adapter will not make it work with PS5 games or else they wouldn't have any need of releasing a new camera and could have kept the PS4 camera as natively working.

now you'll have to manufacture adapters, make a website to distribute them, create a team to manage it, ship them, manage returned faulty devices, and all that for free ???? why not just plug it and let the console work with PS4 camera ??? Your console is not even released, just make it work from day one !! so much waste of money on that decision...
Yes, sony officially said "free of charge adapter ship to VR users !" on their blog !


----------



## leon315 (Sep 18, 2020)

Here's the fearsome contest for "The worst game companies of 2020":

EA: we buy studios, we squeezed them then we shutdown them down and fire everyone.

EGS: Hold my beer. we I bribe game devs to pull down their games from STEAM.

$ONY: hehehe amateurs, Hold my sake!

I'm sure this is the conspiracy to have people to get PS NOW subscription!


----------



## Aew4life (Sep 18, 2020)

I've got a backlog dating back to the nes I can do with 70 dollar games and $500 consoles honestly.


----------



## Esdeath (Sep 18, 2020)

Wow, all this about being such a powerful console and they can't / don't want to figure out a way to play PS2 games and not even PS1?


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 18, 2020)

so sony sealed their own coffin this gen the only bad point bout Xbox now is the "memory cards which could be about a series S in price but at least it CAN PLAY all previous 4 generation Xbox games instead of one natively must I add I doubt it watch a new gen of scene some even not willing to take sony's prize money hack the ps5 and I bet their either A) lying (assuming we find code/syscalls or whatnot to support psx-3 or b) we'll show that sony are lazy fucks this gen (yet again) and prove emulation of ps1-3 is possiable if not at least 1 and 2


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 18, 2020)

So basically, Microsoft won.


----------



## Engezerstorung (Sep 18, 2020)

of course it isnt backward compatible !
how would they sell to us all those classic game and hd port if it was?
here, buy ff8 classic on your ps5, and let it join your ff8 classic for psp, your ff8 classic for ps3 and your ff8 classic for ps4 (was there a ff8 classic for psvita?)


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 18, 2020)

The only one reason I see this decision being made is:

"Remastered editions" so more money for the executives
"HD ports" like it happened with GTA 3D Era for example to their PSN store.

Yeah fuck off, Sony. My last Sony device ever was the PSVita and it will stay on that.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 18, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> So basically, Microsoft won.


In terms of backward compatibility?  Sure.  Based on this generation though, that's unlikely to be the main driver of sales, or even one of the top three drivers for that matter.  Otherwise console gaming would be dead and everybody would just get a gaming PC so they can play every game all the way back to DOS titles.

Ultimately people care way more about exclusives.  That's why both PS4 and Switch easily surpassed XB1 sales.  There's also next to nothing worth revisiting on OG Xbox or 360, and the few games that are worth revisiting are available on other platforms through ports or remasters.


----------



## Chains (Sep 18, 2020)

Makes perfect sense. How else will they sell their bullshit PS Now service?!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 18, 2020)

Xzi said:


> In terms of backward compatibility?  Sure.  Based on this generation though, that's unlikely to be the main driver of sales, or even one of the top three drivers for that matter.  Otherwise console gaming would be dead and everybody would just get a gaming PC so they can play every game all the way back to DOS titles.
> 
> Ultimately people care way more about exclusives.  That's why both PS4 and Switch easily surpassed XB1 sales.  There's also next to nothing worth revisiting on OG Xbox or 360, and the few games that are worth revisiting are available on other platforms through ports or remasters.



If only Sega could  and port the stuff they made exclusively for the OG Xbox to PC, though...


----------



## tommasi (Sep 18, 2020)

It’s very clear at this point. Sony is pushing people to subscribe to their PlayStation now service, in order to play classic games.


----------



## depaul (Sep 18, 2020)

Indeed PS3 removed hardware PS2 compatibility, but even through emulation it works well. All of my old PS2 games are working perfectly on my super slim PS3. There are very few notable exceptions like devil may cry 1 and street fighter ex3.


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 18, 2020)

havent read this thread, but I'm curious how PS4 compatibility will even be

Last I heard, they were touting compatibility with the 'top 100 games'

Seems like one won't be able to toss their ps4 / pro so easily if they intend on playing their full library with ease... am I correct in assuming that? If so, kind of a bummer since I would wish there would be zero compelling reason to own the former anymore to largely offset the cost for this new hardware

Not the least bit surprised PS1/2/3 won't be compatible, even tho it's still a little bit of a bummer.

Then again I have already *have* a ps1/2/3.


----------



## SS4 (Sep 18, 2020)

From a business perspective it makes sense since they don't have to worry about extra development for emulation or extra hardware to drive the price of the console up.
Also they will be able to sell the port of all those games in the store and make money from them.
As a user i guess it sux but i've dropped consoles after getting a Wii and PS3 since nowadays consoles are running PC instruction on customized PC hardware and running a custom PC OS . . . 
So might as well stick to PC at this point lol


----------



## Karones (Sep 18, 2020)

Seeing how you can't use Dualshock 4 controller on the PS5, it's not surprising Sony is this route. I don't see any reason other than making people buy more controllers for this incompatibility, the gimmicks(touchpad and pressure trigger thing) are only used by 2 or 3 exclusives and I'm very sure it's hard to make the old controllers work on new consoles, it's all USB/Bluetooth


----------



## Xzi (Sep 18, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> If only Sega could  and port the stuff they made exclusively for the OG Xbox to PC, though...



Well, we already got Jet Set Radio on PC, plus a spiritual successor to JSRF in the works, so there's always a chance that JSRF itself comes to PC at some point.  Perhaps in original form or perhaps as a remaster.


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 18, 2020)

I am confusion... So many people seem so upset about this. Why?

Do you really have games in your backlog that are 7+ years old? If so, you must not want to play them that badly, right?

Do you have a collection of games you want to be able to still play? You must have something to play them on right now then, right?

Even if you want to play those old games, finding them physically is probably hard and expensive due to their age, right? Wouldn't it just be cheaper to buy a newer digital release?

Yes, they could certainly include emulators so that you *could* play those super old games. But will you really? Honestly?


----------



## Karones (Sep 18, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I think I'm going to pass on the ps5.  I've got too much junk already, and that thing seems to be pretty large.  I mean look at my floor.  I have to plug and unplug stuff.View attachment 225262


I love seeing pictures like this and think that a raspberry pi can emulate all of that while being so small and using so little power



PityOnU said:


> I am confusion... So many people seem so upset about this. Why?
> 
> Do you really have games in your backlog that are 7+ years old? If so, you must not want to play them that badly, right?
> 
> ...


Yes, I do want to play them, games that never got ports/remasters, games that are expensive and difficult to find nowadays, that again, haven't received a port/remaster. Games that have new releases like metal gear solid, god of war or infamous, but that I still wish to play previous titles because of their story, lore or simply because they are great games that I wish to play.


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 18, 2020)

Karones said:


> Yes, I do want to play them, games that never got ports/remasters, games that are expensive and difficult to find nowadays, that again, haven't received a port/remaster. Games that have new releases like metal gear solid, god of war or infamous, but that I still wish to play previous titles because of their story, lore or simply because they are great games that I wish to play.



What do you play them on now?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> barely worked? lol are you for real? almost all ps1 and ps2 games work perfectly well on the phat ps3 models, they removed because ps3 phat models had some hardware for ps2 games and such and it was extra expensive.
> 
> afaik the backwards compat is very high for ps2 and ps1 on my entrie 200 games collection i only found out 2 opr 3 ps1 games that had issues and 1 ps2 game that has a glitch, the rest all work fine with smooth filter and upscalled to hd.


sorry, i got confused


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 18, 2020)

Xzi said:


> There's also next to nothing worth revisiting on OG Xbox or 360


That's pretty much your personal opinion, not a fact.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 19, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> havent read this thread, but I'm curious how PS4 compatibility will even be
> 
> Last I heard, they were touting compatibility with the 'top 100 games'
> 
> ...



You could of at least read the ops original post here



Ericzander said:


> ​Famitsu recently interviwed Playstion's CEO, Jim Ryan which was translated to English by Siliconera. In that interview, Ryan confirmed two things. First, the PlayStation 5 will have a 99% compatibility with all PlayStation 4 titles. Second, the PS5 will not have backwards compatibility with PS1, PS2, and PS3 games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 19, 2020)

wartutor said:


> You could of at least read the ops original post here



I did but then there’s this :

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...top-100-ps4-games-at-launch-sony-reveals/amp/

so is it almost all games period or “almost all top 100 played” -  i understand we’re talking about launch but what are the technical limitations from preventing 99% of all? 

because that’s a vast difference.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 19, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> I did but then there’s this :
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...top-100-ps4-games-at-launch-sony-reveals/amp/
> 
> ...


They originally stated top 100 plus but probably rushed the emulation of 99% after hearing about xbox and there backwards compatability. and they probably just said 99% because they didnt test every game and there may be a couple that just dont work for some wierd reason.


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 19, 2020)

wartutor said:


> They originally stated top 100 plus but probably rushed the emulation of 99% after hearing about xbox and there backwards compatability. and they probably just said 99% because they didnt test every game and there may be a couple that just dont work for some wierd reason.



so... still hold onto ps4 pro for a while im assuming

It's emulating? Not native hardware in there?


----------



## Karones (Sep 19, 2020)

PityOnU said:


> What do you play them on now?


most on emulators, which doesn't give any money to the devs and needs a hack if you want to do it on consoles


----------



## nero99 (Sep 19, 2020)

are people really bitching because sony wont let them play their old ass games on a new system? get with the times. want to play your old ps games? use a old system or a emulator, problem solved.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 19, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> That's pretty much your personal opinion, not a fact.


Well like I said, the games that are worth revisiting have been ported or remastered, and the few that don't fall into either of those categories can easily be emulated.  It's also definitely not worth upgrading to Series X if all you use XB1 for is backward compatibility.



nero99 said:


> are people really bitching because sony wont let them play their old ass games on a new system? get with the times. want to play your old ps games? use a old system or a emulator, problem solved.


Pretty much, yeah.  I can understand the frustration in the sense that it wouldn't take a whole lot of effort for Sony to stick an emulator or two on PS5, but just as above, nobody needs to buy a new $500 console for that.  These days, PS2 emulators probably run fine even on PCs literally made of potatoes.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 19, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Well like I said, the games that are worth revisiting have been ported or remastered, and the few that don't fall into either of those categories can easily be emulated.  It's also definitely not worth upgrading to Series X if all you use XB1 for is backward compatibility.


Once again, that's just your opinion isn't it.... And I'm enjoying the 'oo, let's point the finger at MS, stop moaning at Sony!' comments off you 
I could create a list of a huge number of OG and certainly 360 games that we can't get on Xbox One (or most likely Series S/X). But then that's just my opinion too  And until we have final video proof of what kind of advancements Series X will give to BC titles, just what in the name of fukk are you talking about with that last sentence!? Have you played RDR1 on an Xbox One X? What an update, but if those loading times are at least halved on Series X, and the framerate/resolution improved further......?? Come on lad it's not rocket science...

PS1, 2, 3 BC on PS5 anyway... yeah... that's what PS Now is for really. Sony want you subscribing to that dont they... I'll be honest, I think the PS3 is a fabulous machine that still deserves pride of place under my living room telly, so am covered for BC of the Sony kind. But can understand why many are miffed with this announcement!


----------



## wartutor (Sep 19, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> so... still hold onto ps4 pro for a while im assuming
> 
> It's emulating? Not native hardware in there?


Im not sure if anyone knows if its emulated or if the hardware is just close enough programming wise that it just runs it too. Me just like most people are just speculating i would assume its emulated but i could be wrong. As for keeping the ps4 thats ur call. I wonder on another topic has anyone heard if the ps5 will at least play 4k blu-rays. Im still shocked the ps4 pro didnt.

Edit never mind quick google search answered my own question. Yes it can


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2020)

I feel like Sony could have accomplished a lot more if they weren't rushing this system out just so they can make the 2020 Holiday. Honestly, I am avoiding this system at launch because I am worried it's going to be a mess due to Sony's efforts to push this system out so quickly.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 19, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> Once again, that's just your opinion isn't it....


I'm willing say it's fact that all OG Xbox and 360 exclusives are available as either ports, remasters, or able to be emulated by now.  I'm sure there's some very obscure game out there which is the exception to that rule, but regardless I'll stand by it.



mightymuffy said:


> And I'm enjoying the 'oo, let's point the finger at MS, stop moaning at Sony!' comments off you


I'm saying the same thing about both next-gen consoles: neither is worth a purchase for backward compatibility alone.  It's a moderately convenient feature for a small subset of users, but it's not a system seller.



mightymuffy said:


> I could create a list of a huge number of OG and certainly 360 games that we can't get on Xbox One (or most likely Series S/X). But then that's just my opinion too


But that's not an opinion if you reference Microsoft's official compatibility list...



mightymuffy said:


> Have you played RDR1 on an Xbox One X? What an update, but if those loading times are at least halved on Series X, and the framerate/resolution improved further......?? Come on lad it's not rocket science...


Can't say I have, though that game is probably a prime target for a remaster anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 19, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I feel like Sony could have accomplished a lot more if they weren't rushing this system out just so they can make the 2020 Holiday. Honestly, I am avoiding this system at launch because I am worried it's going to be a mess due to Sony's efforts to push this system out so quickly.



Well given how they screwed up the preorders and how those bullshit bots bought them all up, overloading Best Buy/Walmart's servers, yeah, I hope every single one of those scalpers' PS5 is defective. That, and I hope people buy games used and not the full 70 dollars just to piss 'em off.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 19, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I feel like Sony could have accomplished a lot more if they weren't rushing this system out just so they can make the 2020 Holiday. Honestly, I am avoiding this system at launch because I am worried it's going to be a mess due to Sony's efforts to push this system out so quickly.


They have been working on this system for years now they may of gotten farther if the last half/three quarter of the year wasnt on pandemic lockdown. Im surprised they havent used that excuse yet every other company seams too lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2020)

wartutor said:


> They have been working on this system for years now they may of gotten farther if the last half/three quarter of the year wasnt on pandemic lockdown. Im surprised they havent used that excuse yet every other company seams too lol.


The pandemic would have been a perfectly good excuse to delay the system, it's not like stores are doing Black Friday this year nor are they really doing any of the normal Holiday sales (unless that has changed, I know the logical Walmart stores I am a vendor for isn't doing Black Friday.) Sony literally got a free pass to just keep working on this system and improving it, but for some reason, they aren't taking that pass.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 19, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The pandemic would have been a perfectly good excuse to delay the system, it's not like stores are doing Black Friday this year nor are they really doing any of the normal Holiday sales. Sony literally got a free pass to just keep working on this system and improving it, but for some reason they aren't taking that pass.


What specifically needs improvement though?  From where I'm sitting, the hardware seems solid enough, it's just that the line-up of launch games is pretty weak.  The same can be said about Series X, however.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2020)

Xzi said:


> What specifically needs improvement though?  From where I'm sitting, the hardware seems solid enough, it's just that the line-up of launch games is pretty weak.  The same can be said about Series X, however.


I feel like the system should be backward compatible in some form. Then again, time could also prove me wrong and they will either find some means of correcting this or just sell the previous era games on the PS Store. NGL, I am in a bit of a terrible mood because I feel like crap, I should really get some rest and reconsider where my moodiness is being directed.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 19, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I feel like the system should either be backward compatible in some form. Then again, time could also prove me wrong and they will either find some means of correcting this or just sell the previous era games on the PS Store.


It'd certainly be nice for the sake of convenience, but it doesn't quite rise to the level of making the system "incomplete" without it IMO.  And yeah, I'd bet on them selling the "greatest hits" of PS1/2/3 on the store all over again.  Thus the reason my PS2 will remain connected to my CRT.


----------



## DerpDingus (Sep 19, 2020)

people are so eager to be Sony's hardware beta testers. Foaming at the mouth for a preorder just to possibly be screwed in the ass with a faulty console


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2020)

Xzi said:


> It'd certainly be nice for the sake of convenience, but it doesn't quite rise to the level of making the system "incomplete" without it IMO.  And yeah, I'd bet on them selling the "greatest hits" of PS1/2/3 on the store all over again.  Thus the reason my PS2 will remain connected to my CRT.


I do have a personal horse in this race. I've been trying to find the most practical, affordable, and legal means of replacing my gaming library after it was almost entirely stolen by my ex-boyfriend. I've been slowly replacing all of my games across my Switch, PS4, and PC, so I was really hoping the PS5 would have offered the "practical" part with more previous generation backward compatibility. Then I could have just one, maybe two systems to focus on buying games for and rebuilding my gaming library. So it's more or less "incomplete" for me because I am a moody grump that just wants the most practical solution to my extremely specific issue.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 19, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The pandemic would have been a perfectly good excuse to delay the system, it's not like stores are doing Black Friday this year nor are they really doing any of the normal Holiday sales (unless that has changed, I know the logical Walmart stores I am a vendor for isn't doing Black Friday.) Sony literally got a free pass to just keep working on this system and improving it, but for some reason, they aren't taking that pass.


As far as i know stores are still doing black friday. Now if it will be in stores or online only noone knows yet. Now i would of loved backwards compatability so i could store my cecha01 ps3 (its getting old and lets face it they were horrible at dispersing heat to begin with) and theres no reason sony cant later add it in with a firmware update later on. Not a good excuse to delay the launch of the system. I would of liked a disk drive with the switch instead of this stupid cart based proprietary crap. With backwards compatability for my gc/wii/wiiU titles but atlas companies have found out its alot less work and more money to just sell them to costumers as a stand alone emulator.



Lilith Valentine said:


> I do have a personal horse in this race. I've been trying to find the most practical, affordable, and legal means of replacing my gaming library after it was almost entirely stolen by my ex-boyfriend. I've been slowly replacing all of my games across my Switch, PS4, and PC, so I was really hoping the PS5 would have offered the "practical" part with more previous generation backward compatibility. Then I could have just one, maybe two systems to focus on buying games for and rebuilding my gaming library. So it's more or less "incomplete" for me because I am a moody grump that just wants the most practical solution to my extremely specific issue.


Sorry to hear this that sucks. I had a similar thing happen with my original nes collection. Lost over 100 titles


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 19, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I couldn't agree more. With today's emulator progress, there's NO REASON this thing couldn't emulate ALL the other 3 systems. Even offer internal rendering in higher resolutions, with no performance loss!


but.. but that would require EFFORT, you see, and we, as a company can’t do that, I thought you guys would learn after we failed to advertise the vita properly then blamed the vita when it failed


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 19, 2020)

The fact that I won't be able to use any of my PS1,PS2 or PS3 titles is why I don't want a PS5 bc Sony isn't doing backwards compatibility & Microsoft is so Series X wins my purchase. If I buy a PS5 it's only for LBP & Ratchet and Clank that's all


----------



## Xzi (Sep 19, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I do have a personal horse in this race. I've been trying to find the most practical, affordable, and legal means of replacing my gaming library after it was almost entirely stolen by my ex-boyfriend. I've been slowly replacing all of my games across my Switch, PS4, and PC, so I was really hoping the PS5 would have offered the "practical" part with more previous generation backward compatibility. Then I could have just one, maybe two systems to focus on buying games for and rebuilding my gaming library. So it's more or less "incomplete" for me because I am a moody grump that just wants the most practical solution to my extremely specific issue.


Ah I gotcha, that's unfortunate.  It's too bad backward compatible PS3s have always been in such short supply, otherwise that'd be the obvious answer.  Short of that though, PS2 + PS5 would at least cover four out of five generations, and PS2s are attainable for $50 or less these days.  And of course there's no rush in buying a PS5 unless you're _DYING_ to play Demon's Souls remastered on release day.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 19, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The pandemic would have been a perfectly good excuse to delay the system, it's not like stores are doing Black Friday this year nor are they really doing any of the normal Holiday sales (unless that has changed, I know the logical Walmart stores I am a vendor for isn't doing Black Friday.) Sony literally got a free pass to just keep working on this system and improving it, but for some reason, they aren't taking that pass.


The store I'm working for is going to do Black Friday (unless we hit a second wave that lasts longer than the first wave). However, I will agree that this feels rushed, especially from a retail point of view. Microsoft announced their preorder date a bit ago, and gives ample time between the announcement and the date to establish preorder numbers and services. Shouldn't be surprised, but there it is anyways, Sony swoops in out of no where and announces their preorder date is in, like, 2 days, and it's before Microsoft's preorder date. Felt like a rush deal to try to beat them, and it may backfire on them.

They're preorders anyways, so any sort of "competition" to beat the other is moot anyways, you solve that with your actual hardware sales by consumers in store upon your release window.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 19, 2020)

SSG Vegeta said:


> The fact that I won't be able to use any of my PS1,PS2 or PS3 titles is why I don't want a PS5 bc Sony isn't doing backwards compatibility & Microsoft is so Series X wins my purchase. If I buy a PS5 it's only for LBP & Ratchet and Clank that's all


I hate to say it but your not goin to be able to use any of your ps1, ps2, or ps3 disks in the series x either. And does anyone know of the game sackboy is like LBP?


----------



## Rahkeesh (Sep 19, 2020)

The new sackboy looks a LOT more like Mario 3D World than LBP.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 19, 2020)

Rahkeesh said:


> The new sackboy looks a LOT more like Mario 3D World than LBP.


Yeah reading up and watchin some gameplay its suppost to be like LBP but in 3d instead of 2 1/2d still looks fun though


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 19, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I do have a personal horse in this race. I've been trying to find the most practical, affordable, and legal means of replacing my gaming library after it was almost entirely stolen by my ex-boyfriend. I've been slowly replacing all of my games across my Switch, PS4, and PC, so I was really hoping the PS5 would have offered the "practical" part with more previous generation backward compatibility. Then I could have just one, maybe two systems to focus on buying games for and rebuilding my gaming library. So it's more or less "incomplete" for me because I am a moody grump that just wants the most practical solution to my extremely specific issue.



Sounds like my experience with Linux until, since getting a Logitech G915, I realized the solution was to just get it and use my TV tray for my mouse while the keyboard sits on my lap as I lay on the backrest of my bed and bask in the convenience of having almost everything a HTPC user would want.

Still missing a VR headset, though...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Ah I gotcha, that's unfortunate.  It's too bad backward compatible PS3s have always been in such short supply, otherwise that'd be the obvious answer.  Short of that though, PS2 + PS5 would at least cover four out of five generations, and PS2s are attainable for $50 or less these days.  And of course there's no rush in buying a PS5 unless you're _DYING_ to play Demon's Souls remastered on release day.



Well, you see, Slim PS3s are BC with PS2 games if you don't mind some hacking, a few compromises with some games not working, etc..


----------



## gameboy (Sep 19, 2020)

the ps5 showcase sucked bad, no wonder they postponed it until the last second, not to even mention the preorders hiccup. Did nobody watch Xbox's showcase? just go back and watch both again. And th backwards compatibility is a joke LOL, I held onto some ps4 games for nothing... although i didnt plan on buying a ps5 until much longer later


----------



## wartutor (Sep 19, 2020)

gameboy said:


> the ps5 showcase sucked bad, no wonder they postponed it until the last second, not to even mention the preorders hiccup. Did nobody watch Xbox's showcase? just go back and watch both again. And th backwards compatibility is a joke LOL, I held onto some ps4 games for nothing... although i didnt plan on buying a ps5 until much longer later


What do you mean you held onto them for nothing?


----------



## gameboy (Sep 19, 2020)

wartutor said:


> What do you mean you held onto them for nothing?



like maybe i would replay them again (no more ps4s). they showcased them at the end but then it was like "only on playstation NOW" and i started laughing. They want you to pay to play the games you already own or something.


----------



## ut2k4master (Sep 19, 2020)

gameboy said:


> like maybe i would replay them again (no more ps4s). they showcased them at the end but then it was like "only on playstation NOW" and i started laughing. They want you to pay to play the games you already own or something.


you sure you watched it? they didnt even talk about psnow. they showed a collection of games youll be able to play for free day 1 on ps5 if you have a normal ps+ subscription. you can still play all (99%+) of your ps4 games on ps5 without the need of any subscription through backwards compatibility


----------



## wartutor (Sep 19, 2020)

gameboy said:


> like maybe i would replay them again (no more ps4s). they showcased them at the end but then it was like "only on playstation NOW" and i started laughing. They want you to pay to play the games you already own or something.


I have heard nothing as to the ps5 only being backwards compatible with the ps4 on playstation now where are you getting that from. It says playstation 5 is 99% backwards compatible with ps4


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 19, 2020)

wartutor said:


> I hate to say it but your not goin to be able to use any of your ps1, ps2, or ps3 disks in the series x either. And does anyone know of the game sackboy is like LBP?



Tell me something Idk


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2020)

SSG Vegeta said:


> The fact that I won't be able to use any of my PS1,PS2 or PS3 titles is why I don't want a PS5 bc Sony isn't doing backwards compatibility & Microsoft is so Series X wins my purchase. If I buy a PS5 it's only for LBP & Ratchet and Clank that's all



It wou!d have been nice to have every generation run on PS5, but realistically I was expecting only PS4 and that's what happened.

You know, you can always use a PS3 60GB to play PS1 and PS2 games, or a hacked one will do the same.



Jonna said:


> (unless we hit a second wave that lasts longer than the first wave).



Dang, 1st and 2nd waves, can't wait for the 3rd. lol


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 19, 2020)

Boesy said:


> It wou!d have been nice to have every generation run on PS5, but realistically I was expecting only PS4 and that's what happened.
> 
> You know, you can always use a PS3 60GB to play PS1 and PS2 games, or a hacked one will do the same.
> 
> ...



Sony doesn't make the backwards compatible PS3 any more & I don't want a used one.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2020)

Who cares about kaibastation then

With how PC graphics are advancing its graphics will be nothing to brag about in a year or two, and then the only thing it will have are its meh worthy exclusives where Sony tries too hard to say they're the artsy and mature gaming company to spite nintendo


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 19, 2020)

raxadian said:


> No, but it was the cheapest model released when the PS3 already was a thing, since it couldn't play DVDs, despite looking like a regular PS2 Slim, it was cheaper.


You are mistaking it for another console, or you are lying, or you had PS2 with a very bad laser and lower quality DVD-Movies, either way this is not true. All PS2's have DVD player support, that's how FreeDVDBoot works. The player works on software so there's no reason to drop it to lower costs. Also their license can't expire since Sony owns pretty much all optical media format (specially DVD and BD).


----------



## Dominator211 (Sep 19, 2020)

Honestly even though how shitty this is and how it sucks for us customers. I still think sony is going to win this next generation because more people are going to stick with what they know and that is going to be Sony. Personally I think Microsoft messed up with the Series S. I get it is supposed to be cheaper but come on man! 1440p displays? Not many people are going to be playing this on their monitors.


----------



## Teletron1 (Sep 19, 2020)

Dominator211 said:


> Honestly even though how shitty this is and how it sucks for us customers. I still think sony is going to win this next generation because more people are going to stick with what they know and that is going to be Sony. Personally I think Microsoft messed up with the Series S. I get it is supposed to be cheaper but come on man! 1440p displays? Not many people are going to be playing this on their monitors.


Majority of the world still uses 1080p TV but 4K is on the rise the last year with prices dramatically dropping so they will go after the casual gamer but besides that outside of the few exclusives Xbox is the clear better deal with Ultimate+EA+XCloud+Backwards Compatibility that also improves games by adding Ray Tracing effect and AI to improve Graphics is next level $hit  sway the market and the games will follow


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2020)

My CFW PS3 filled with every PS3, PS2 and PS1 game I like lives on.


----------



## Goku1992A (Sep 19, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> Majority of the world still uses 1080p TV but 4K is on the rise the last year with prices dramatically dropping so they will go after the casual gamer but besides that outside of the few exclusives Xbox is the clear better deal with Ultimate+EA+XCloud+Backwards Compatibility that also improves games by adding Ray Tracing effect and AI to improve Graphics is next level $hit  sway the market and the games will follow



Not trying to start a console war but honestly the Series-X is the better system. However Sony will have the edge with exclusive content that is about it. I'm a Xbox and PS4 Owner for the PS5 I will get one but super late when all the games become dirt cheap. I'm going to probally keep my PS4 Just incase a new mod comes out for it.  My XboxOne S I am going to trade it in for the Series-X if i get a good deal from gamestop.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2020)

SSG Vegeta said:


> Sony doesn't make the backwards compatible PS3 any more & I don't want a used one.


You can always buy a new one. Don't see the big deal about buying used.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 19, 2020)

SSG Vegeta said:


> Sony doesn't make the backwards compatible PS3 any more & I don't want a used one.



Is not 100% compatible with PS2 games and some PS1 games have problems being emulated on the PS3.  

There is also the fact that you can forget about playing online with PS3 games as many of their dedicated servers are gone.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 19, 2020)

Boesy said:


> You can always buy a new one. Don't see the big deal about buying used.



You can't buy a new backwards compatible PS3 if Sony no longer makes them. Plus I'm not willing to buy from a scalper either cos I'd curse them out

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raxadian said:


> Is not 100% compatible with PS2 games and some PS1 games have problems being emulated on the PS3.
> 
> There is also the fact that you can forget about playing online with PS3 games as many of their dedicated servers are gone.




Not to be rude but did you even read what I said. I'm not talking about compatibility I'm talking about not wanting to buy a used system.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2020)

SSG Vegeta said:


> You can't buy a new backwards compatible PS3 if Sony no longer makes them. Plus I'm not willing to buy from a scalper either cos I'd curse them out


Oh, I get ya. You could buy a hacked PS3 Slim or get it hacked? I always wanted that, but never found anyone nearby to do it.

This year has been an utter mess and what was cheap has increased in price, and so on.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 19, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Oh, I get ya. You could buy a hacked PS3 Slim or get it hacked? I always wanted that, but never found anyone nearby to do it.
> 
> This year has been an utter mess and what was cheap has increased in price, and so on.



Take a look here:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/hackable-ps3-models-and-information.538514/

Previously unhackable PS3s can now be hacked but not by a permanent hack last I checked.  



SSG Vegeta said:


> Not to be rude but did you even read what I said. I'm not talking about compatibility I'm talking about not wanting to buy a used system.



My point is that the old fat PS3 that could run PS2 games is not that great to start  with. Not to.mention you need an external HD since the one that came with it was quite small.  

You can get a chipped PS2 and a hackable PS3 instead.  PS2s are not that expensive and a few new workarounds to hack them without chip have been discovered depending on the model, but you do need a memory card to make it stick.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 19, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Take a look here:
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/hackable-ps3-models-and-information.538514/
> 
> Previously unhackable PS3s can now be hacked but not by a permanent hack last I checked.
> ...



It would be way more beneficial for me if Sony would just add backwards compatibility to the PS5. Why buy or keep older systems when you can have everything on one system & get more functionality out of one system. In any case now that I know the route that Sony are taking its clear the Microsoft & Nintendo have won my money. I have no intentions of buying an older system just to take up space in my room


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2020)

raxadian said:


> My point is that the old fat PS3 that could run PS2 games is not that great to start  with. Not to.mention you need an external HD since the one that came with it was quite small.



At least with Slim PS3s PS2 games never have worked from an external. Not sure if it's the same with the original PS3s or not. Pretty sure you would need to upgrade the internal.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 19, 2020)

Dominator211 said:


> Honestly even though how shitty this is and how it sucks for us customers. I still think sony is going to win this next generation because more people are going to stick with what they know and that is going to be Sony. Personally I think Microsoft messed up with the Series S. I get it is supposed to be cheaper but come on man! 1440p displays? Not many people are going to be playing this on their monitors.


Are you trolling or what? Seriously yah i can play my old games fuck youre awesome ass (Lbp, god of war, etc) exclusives i get "most of the good games you do + some shitty ass halo. Good luck guy lmao


----------



## RowanDDR (Sep 19, 2020)

Such an ugly console. Mind you it will blend in nicely to many chavvy living rooms, the 2-tone design matching the 2-tone DFS sofas of said households.


----------



## Zyvyn (Sep 19, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> A lazy fucking excuse, typical. Time goes forward Sony, you could, y'know, still work on it instead of just giving up
> 
> Thank fuck for all the various PS1 emus/PCSX2/RPCS3, random internet people do what Sony Don't. ;O;


It would be complete hell to add ps3 backwards compat that console was hell when it came to architecture


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 19, 2020)

Zyvyn said:


> It would be complete hell to add ps3 backwards compat that console was hell when it came to architecture


We already have PS3 emulation on PC, where ~60% of titles are playable and more being added every day, and that's dev'd by a few randos on the internet. \

With Sony's knowledge and documentation PS3 emulation would be an absolute breeze on the PS5, especially when the CPU being used isn't utter dogshit like the PS4's. There's absolutely nothing stopping Sony from doing PS3 emulation.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 19, 2020)

Acid_Snake said:


> The player works on software so there's no reason to drop it to lower costs. Also their license can't expire since Sony owns pretty much all optical media format (specially DVD and BD).


They don't own 100% the codecs used in standard movie discs though, that's why most developer consoles don't play movies (and can't load the fake dvd player kelf to use actual DVD-Video or ESR discs)

You may be thinking of the first Xbox where the official dvd player software is stored inside the optional remote receiver?


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 19, 2020)

+++


SSG Vegeta said:


> Sony doesn't make the backwards compatible PS3 any more & I don't want a used one.


the slims as silent gunner said can read ps2 and psx isos just rip your disc on the PC with some tools make an iso then ftp them to the slim ps3 i recommend an older cfw or cex2dex as the cobra ps2 emu is far superior than netemu used by sony for ps2 classics I got my cech 210x (a 120GB) at a b&M store for $100 though those are getting more scarce as time goes on if you want cfw just steer clear of chech 3000 slims and your mileage may vary with a 2500 2000's and 2100 are a safe bet for slims


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2020)

RowanDDR said:


> Such an ugly console. Mind you it will blend in nicely to many chavvy living rooms, the 2-tone design matching the 2-tone DFS sofas of said households.


Xbox Series X is far uglier. It's just a black big-ish box.

Xbox Series S has the best design compared to PS5 and Xbox X.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Sep 19, 2020)

I honestly don't think that people are reading what I said. I'm NOT trying to buy a PS2 I said that it would be nice if I could use my PS1,PS2 & PS3 games on the PS5. I'm NOT interested in buying a old PS3 READ what I'm saying. I'm buying the Xbox Series X cos I hate Sony's idiotic decisions if I buy a PS5 its only for Little Big Planet & Ratchet and Clank.


----------



## guisadop (Sep 19, 2020)

fucking dropped


----------



## 64bitmodels (Sep 20, 2020)

mattyxarope said:


> This is the same guy who also said in 2017:
> 
> “When we’ve dabbled with backwards compatibility, I can say it is one of those features that is much requested, but not actually used much,” says Ryan. “That, and I was at a _Gran Turismo_ event recently where they had PS1, PS2, PS3 and PS4 games, and the PS1 and the PS2 games, they looked ancient, like why would anybody play this?”


PS1 i can understand, but saying ps2 games are ancient are bold words for someone in God of War 2 range

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DerpDingus said:


> people are so eager to be Sony's hardware beta testers. Foaming at the mouth for a preorder just to possibly be screwed in the ass with a faulty console


Can't wait for crowbcat's "PS5 launch defects" video


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 20, 2020)

Backward compatible= less money for blood sucking corporate.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Sep 20, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Backward compatible= less money for blood sucking corporate.


gotta rerelease the same games over and over again, suck money off their wallets!! while we're at it let's raise the price of games too because FUCK YOU that's why
why anyone is actually considering buying a PS5 or XSX this gen is beyond me... just get a PC you guys!!!


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 20, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> We already have PS3 emulation on PC, where ~60% of titles are playable and more being added every day, and that's dev'd by a few randos on the internet. \
> 
> With Sony's knowledge and documentation PS3 emulation would be an absolute breeze on the PS5, especially when the CPU being used isn't utter dogshit like the PS4's. There's absolutely nothing stopping Sony from doing PS3 emulation.


The thing is with these emulators "playable" doesn't mean it runs perfect. There's always small issues that isn't really that bad when you're playing a pirated game. But if you're gonna play a game you paid for it better be perfect.
Backwards compatibility like this is expensive, so unless they somehow make that money back they won't bother implementing it. And when they do bother they will just make very specific emulators for very specific games that they will sell to you again, and again, and again.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 20, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> At least with Slim PS3s PS2 games never have worked from an external. Not sure if it's the same with the original PS3s or not. Pretty sure you would need to upgrade the internal.



Old fat PS3s had hardware to play PS2 games, Slim and later do not. PS1 games still work by using emulation.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Old fat PS3s had hardware to play PS2 games, Slim and later do not. PS1 games still work by using emulation.



Your reply has zero to do with mine. I said it didn't work from external. I'm pretty sure original PS3 that had PS2 support did not work from external.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 20, 2020)

There's always emulators for that, but who still has ps1 discs anyways. As long as it's ps4 compatible!


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 20, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> There's always emulators for that, but who still has ps1 discs anyways. As long as it's ps4 compatible!


Legend of Dragoon, Digimon World 1, 2, and 3. YuGiOh Forbidden Memories, Frogger, Spyro The Dragon, Breath of Fire IV, Crash Bandicoot: Warped.... I even have a working PS2, and a disc drive that can read + and - Offset discs for Redump.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 20, 2020)

Dimensional said:


> Legend of Dragoon, Digimon World 1, 2, and 3. YuGiOh Forbidden Memories, Frogger, Spyro The Dragon, Breath of Fire IV, Crash Bandicoot: Warped.... I even have a working PS2, and a disc drive that can read + and - Offset discs for Redump.



Frogger? Really? I played Digimon World 1 a lot and I played 3 several times. The card game in 3 can be completely skipped and is better to do so by never getting the starter pack. 2 was... a bit frustrating but fun.  

Crash Bandicoot: Warped is definitely one of the best games for the PS1.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 20, 2020)

Maybe they have plans to release a lot more PS1/PS2/PS3 remasters. Otherwise it makes no sense why they wouldn't just reuse the emulators they already have.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 20, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Crash Bandicoot: Warped is definitely one of the best games for the PS1


I agree with that, but I would prefer using emulators.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> Maybe they have plans to release a lot more PS1/PS2/PS3 remasters. Otherwise it makes no sense why they wouldn't just reuse the emulators they already have.


They may want to do that, especially since many people have been interested in emulating previous titles. Maybe it will be like on the switch where you get monthly retro games when you pay for a monthly membership? That would be smart.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 20, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> I agree with that, but I would prefer using emulators.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If they were going to release emulated games through a subscription or the store then it would still count as BC, wouldn't it?
Plus, PS+ already offers "free" games.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 20, 2020)

Acid_Snake said:


> You are mistaking it for another console, or you are lying, or you had PS2 with a very bad laser and lower quality DVD-Movies, either way this is not true. All PS2's have DVD player support, that's how FreeDVDBoot works. The player works on software so there's no reason to drop it to lower costs. Also their license can't expire since Sony owns pretty much all optical media format (specially DVD and BD).


Sony does not own bluray.  It's owned by a series of companies of which Sony is a member.  They have to pay licensing fees just like everyone else.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Sep 20, 2020)

godreborn said:


> Sony does not own bluray.  It's owned by a series of companies of which Sony is a member.  They have to pay licensing fees just like everyone else.


They are the founders of the Bluray Association (other companies simply joined), they don't have to pay any fee for their own technology.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 20, 2020)

I don't get it.. So many lies..

They told ps5 would work just a few 100s of ps4 games, now all from the sudden they are saying will be almost all ps4 games???

Lies lies and just more lies..


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 20, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> I really don't understand why Sony doesn't even try to try to do the same thing with the PS5 when it had done it in past generations, this is really annoying even more when we see that the Xbox Series S and X can play discs of all Xbox consoles.


not just discs but also the digital stuff on your account works, too.

At least when it was games with gold, you could keep the games given away, even if your sub lapses, on the 360.

Sony  never let anyone keep games on PS Plus.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 20, 2020)

Emulation is hard, apparently, can't even write their own PS1 emulator for the PS1 Classic lol.


----------



## RedHunter (Sep 20, 2020)

How can people even buy this crappy console is beyond me, you need to be a super fanboy, everyone with a brain will go with Series X it's the complete package.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 20, 2020)

RedHunter said:


> How can people even buy this crappy console is beyond me, you need to be a super fanboy, everyone with a brain will go with Series X it's the complete package.


Well, that wasn't very cash money of you.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> I don't get it.. So many lies..
> 
> They told ps5 would work just a fen 100s of ps4 games, now all from the sudden they are saying will be almost all ps4 games???
> 
> Lies lies and just more lies..



So your complaint is, they are overdelivering on their original promise. Ok....


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 20, 2020)

RedHunter said:


> How can people even buy this crappy console is beyond me, you need to be a super fanboy, everyone with a brain will go with Series X it's the complete package.



I'm definitely a "fanboy" sorry to disappoint you lol


----------



## Jonna (Sep 20, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> I'm definitely a "fanboy" sorry to disappoint you lol


We're all fanboys of what we buy! Otherwise, what motivates us to buy them?

Well, except scalpers. Money motivates them to buy these.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 20, 2020)

I'm not very happy... Here in Canada they were supposed to have the pre-order on the 17th but Walmart fooked everyone over and started the pre-sale on the 16th at 4pm... So when midnight hit and I went online, every where was sold out! I've pre-ordered every playstation that came out so I'm pretty bummed that I didn't get one this time around. What angers me more are those who buy multiple consoles only to resell at a higher price. Well I guess I'll be one of those people that will have to stand in line in the stores come November.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 20, 2020)

I will get Xbox Series X.

Series X & PS5 will be just like the 360  & PS3 generation, where as this generation Xbox has more advantage than before.


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 20, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> I don't get it.. So many lies..
> 
> They told ps5 would work just a few 100s of ps4 games, now all from the sudden they are saying will be almost all ps4 games???
> 
> Lies lies and just more lies..



This is what confuses me



ForgotWhoIam said:


> So your complaint is, they are overdelivering on their original promise. Ok....



no I think its smart to approach this skeptically still

people were calling me silly and dumb, but "most of the top 100 games" to "most games period" needs to be clarified and cant be taken at face value. That's a quantum leap of a claim, overnight.

Would it be nice that they aren't BS'ing? Absolutely. But Sony has been a mixed bag about lots of messaging so far, so I'm in the 'wait and see' camp.

if theres actual ps4 pro hardware in the system, and it is natively playing games and very few if any have issues, I will likely sell my ps4 pro, probably even my xbox one s which has been a glorified 4k blu ray player pretty much since I got it after trading in my VCR xbox one, and get one. Because why not?

Otherwise, never mind the gap between now and launch of being without a ps4 pro, I would approach this claim incredibly skeptically. Particularly because ps3 had no native play BC (outside of the first run which was a YLOD brick), and ps4 not at all.

--

I also really dont like that we are stuck to having to use an external hard drive, again, and problem exacerbated with bigger installs most definitely this next generation. Got a 2TB attached to my 1TB Pro, with ~800gb remaining net and a dozen PSPlus titles in a folder separated, and two dozen of disc installs.

Looked at 'gee by now I can get a 4TB 2.5" 9.5mm max height drive for cheap surely... right'? Since Pro launched in late 2016, and we're about 4 years later.

They dont even exist. Best is 2TB internal with that height, if you aren't filthy rich and sliding a massive SSD in there, and that doesn't really solve my dilemma of still needing an external.

I do appreciate that the internal on ps5 is like 825GB SSD or something, that must be expensive for Sony, but also not optional for the throughput they'll need for textures, rendering, etc etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> This is what confuses me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not really a surprise if you understand the architectures of PS4 and PS5, they are very similar. Which PS3 was totally different than anything ever done before or after. I have absolutely no reason to believe until proven otherwise they would lie right before launch that 99% of games are working. Why the sudden change I don't know, but there is no reason to think it's not true until proven otherwise.

Backwards compatibility is never a deal breaker for me though anyway. Even if somehow no PS4 games worked, it's not a big deal I can just keep my PS4 I already have.


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 20, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> It's not really a surprise if you understand the architectures of PS4 and PS5, they are very similar. Which PS3 was totally different than anything ever done before or after. I have absolutely no reason to believe until proven otherwise they would lie right before launch that 99% of games are working. Why the sudden change I don't know, but there is no reason to think it's not true until proven otherwise.
> 
> Backwards compatibility is never a deal breaker for me though anyway. Even if somehow no PS4 games worked, it's not a big deal I can just keep my PS4 I already have.



I hope you are right. Not just for forum debating purposes, but us as consumers.

...That's what I'm saying though, is there has to be an explanation why it changed from top 100 to 99% of all. Again, thats like saying 0 to 60 in 12 seconds. Oh just kidding, re-checked our tests and it was 2.8 seconds actually.

There has to be some reason it was originally only top 100, period, because if the architecture is that similar that's an absurdly cautious and conservative estimation to make in the first place, to the point of nonsense really.

Lack of transparency is what worries me with this 180 degree shift of a claim.

I think Sony also claimed lots of exclusives, and most of these are timed or going to be released alongside PS4 (which I am happy about as someone who won't jump ship right away anyways, but still lends to a credibility problem) 



ForgotWhoIam said:


> Backwards compatibility is never a deal breaker for me though anyway. Even if somehow no PS4 games worked, it's not a big deal I can just keep my PS4 I already have.



for some. for others, a ps4 pro can be a massive down payment on a ps5 and ease the blow significantly. ie "not many games, theyre now $70 a pop, new accessories, but hey its only $200 and I will get one anyways so why not this year"


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 20, 2020)

The reasoning behind me getting the Ps5, is due to this :
"The company has said it plans to make all first-party games on Xbox playable on Windows 10 as part of its Xbox Play Anywhere initiative." 
Taken from this post: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...xclusive-games-launch-backwards-compatibility

I own a pretty good gaming pc and for that reason I'll be skipping the Xbox.


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 20, 2020)

This thing looks massive

an AR mockup:

PS5 next to PS4 Pro https://t.co/cJ8nFxRIOepic.twitter.com/pkSqSjYUDz— Play ▷ (@PlayGamesMovies) July 8, 2020


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> The reasoning behind me getting the Ps5, is due to this :
> "The company has said it plans to make all first-party games on Xbox playable on Windows 10 as part of its Xbox Play Anywhere initiative."
> Taken from this post: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...xclusive-games-launch-backwards-compatibility
> 
> I own a pretty good gaming pc and for that reason I'll be skipping the Xbox.



Same, I don't know if I'd get a Series X anyway because I was pretty disappointed overall in the Xbox One. Xbox 360 was a really good console IMO as far as games to choose from, Xbox One not so much, and now that I have a GTX 1650 I am probably good for a few years on next gen (except I won't be able to do ray tracing I guess) and can just get the select few games that are exclusive to Series X on PC so I have zero reason to buy it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



playstays_shun said:


> I hope you are right. Not just for forum debating purposes, but us as consumers.
> 
> ...That's what I'm saying though, is there has to be an explanation why it changed from top 100 to 99% of all. Again, thats like saying 0 to 60 in 12 seconds. Oh just kidding, re-checked our tests and it was 2.8 seconds actually.
> 
> ...



That's a fair point about defraying some of the cost.  I will probably do the same. But again, Sony would be absolutely foolish to lie about something like this 6 weeks from the console launch. It would be devastating to their brand that's why I do not believe they are lying at all.


----------



## supershadow64ds (Sep 20, 2020)

Man they just keep dropping the ball on this...

Xbox might overtake Sony this generation.


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 20, 2020)

supershadow64ds said:


> Man they just keep dropping the ball on this...
> 
> Xbox might overtake Sony this generation.




I doubt it. 

MS doesn't seem to know, or necessarily care if they do know, that people would prefer to have a PC vs a console if there are no exclusives and the titles are the same.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 21, 2020)

Nintendo will overtake both of them.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> MS doesn't seem to know, or necessarily care if they do know, that people would prefer to have a PC vs a console if there are no exclusives and the titles are the same.



Well they shouldn't care, because it's their PCs that those games are on as well. They just have an endless flow of money Xbox brand means very little to them. They even said so here https://www.techradar.com/news/microsoft-really-doesnt-care-if-you-buy-an-xbox-series-x-heres-why


----------



## playstays_shun (Sep 21, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Well they shouldn't care, because it's their PCs that those games are on as well. They just have an endless flow of money Xbox brand means very little to them. They even said so here https://www.techradar.com/news/microsoft-really-doesnt-care-if-you-buy-an-xbox-series-x-heres-why



Their financing / game pass plans are crafty as hell I’ll be honest. But still throw in a half
Dozen exclusives and I’ll be smitten instead of just bystander impressed 

if they’re gonna subsidize hw they should reap the benefits financially significantly not just exerting a presence and a portfolio


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

Excusives are the key. And on Xbox One they were very unimpressive to me overall. A few decent ones like Gears 4 and 5. Forzas were probably their best games but racing games shouldn't be a consoles best games IMO. Halo 5 was disappointing. I thought Re-Core was underrated one of their better exclusives wish they would do sequels but I doubt it. State of Decay 2 sucked Crackdown 3 sucked. Just very lackluster overall. One of the biggest disappointments since the Nintendo 64 to me.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 21, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Excusives are the key. And on Xbox One they were very unimpressive to me overall. A few decent ones like Gears 4 and 5. Forzas were probably their best games but racing games shouldn't be a consoles best games IMO. Halo 5 was disappointing. I thought Re-Core was underrated one of their better exclusives wish they would do sequels but I doubt it. State of Decay 2 sucked Crackdown 3 sucked. Just very lackluster overall. One of the biggest disappointments since the Nintendo 64 to me.



I'm sorry to say but every single game you quoted above were NOT exclusives. I had every one of those games on pc.....and there's my point. Thanks!

*edit* halo 5 wasnt on pc sorry.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> I'm sorry to say but every single game you quoted above were NOT exclusives. I had every one of those games on pc.....and there's my point. Thanks!



You're right I misspoke. I should have said "not on PS4".  Even if they were only on Xbox One, they were disappointing.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 21, 2020)

Don't get me wrong... I was a huge fan of Xbox 360...mine is rgh with over 800 games (3 HDD that I've stuffed inside instead of the DVD drive) and I still play once in a while.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> Don't get me wrong... I was a huge fan of Xbox 360...mine is rgh with over 800 games (3 HDD that I've stuffed inside instead of the DVD drive) and I still play once in a while.



Same but I don't have that many. 380 was all I needed but a lot of others are on my CFW PS3 that could have been on my RGH. But not even combined are they 800 lol.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 21, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Well they shouldn't care, because it's their PCs that those games are on as well. They just have an endless flow of money Xbox brand means very little to them. They even said so here https://www.techradar.com/news/microsoft-really-doesnt-care-if-you-buy-an-xbox-series-x-heres-why


Yeah I read that... It's like they don't care, just as long as they sell a game on pc or Xbox. Business is business... I think they just wanted a piece of the gaming pie.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

I think I'm going to wait awhile even for PS5. I'm not real happy with 825 GB of storage, especially since some of that will be taken up by my PS4 collection. I like having a lot of games and I want them readily available to play at my own wish without having to install/uninstall al lthe time. If I buy an additional SSD they're about $130 for a 1 TB SSD.  Hopefully in 1-2 years the prices will be significantly lower.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 21, 2020)

I agree that 825gb is not enough especially when games like spiderman are said to be 50gb. There's 2tb ssd right now at Newegg dot ca that is on sale for $299.00cad (WD Blue 3D NAND 2TB Internal Ssd) and it's actually .5gb/s faster then the 5.5gb/s 825gb Ps5 drive. Definetly a worth while upgrade Imo.


----------



## Lazyt (Sep 21, 2020)

i am still waiting for that special unexpected ps5 feature announcement since February that Playstation CEO said it's going to reveal.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 21, 2020)

playstays_shun said:


> This is what confuses me
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Two of my friends are ditching PlayStation this time and both will get Series X this generation..

They got really pissed when Sony announced that ps5 would work just the few 100s of those being PlayStation major titles only for ps5.

Before they made this statement on which you can fond on this podcast:




They also got pissed after realizing Sony would charge then again to upgrade the very same games they own for a remaster version.  Before Sony charged again for the Injustice 1 and Red Dead 1 Remasters for PS4, while Microsoft gave free Remasters upgrade from both titles of which have better graphics and framerates compared to the PS4 counterparts.


Sony charged PS3 owners of The Last of Us again for the ps4 "remaster" version, and so they will charge now again for the Spider-Man "Remaster" of PS5.

*People won’t get Spider-Man PS4 Remaster Upgrade for free even if they own Spider-Man PS4*

*Unreal Engine 5 footage ran at 1440p 30 FPS on PS5, featured no ray tracing*

So now is up to any individual who will decide to blindly get a PS5 without any research go for it, but if you care on what you spend your money is totally worth a bit of effort on doing a deep research about it..

I would advise a bit of research first before buying PS5. I didn't buy the Xbox One in 2013 because I didn't want to waste my money on it, my first Xbox One, was the Xbox One X, I got in 2018 and I have no regrets on it, but again I did a few researches before buying it.

I am glad that I didn't take the same steps of my friends, now 1 will need to keep his PS4 in order to play the games he owns, while the other will have to sell everything and move from the start all over on the Xbox Series X...

Xbox is taking the same approach that PC always had, BACKWARDS AND FORWARD COMPATIBILITY!!!


----------



## gersonzero (Sep 21, 2020)

I wonder what this means for the PS2 on PS4 games like Parappa The Rapper, Wild Arms, etc. I guess technically they are now PS4 games? Also if Medievil is playable on PS5, which has the original PS1 game unlockable, then why can't PS1 games make it onto PS4/5? Seems like Sony just doesn't want to bother.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 21, 2020)

@PROTOBOY
Your argument makes no sense... Forward compatibility??  Nobody does this and nobody would even expect that. That defies the whole point of engineering a "next gen" console....because it's not forward compatible... It's better then the last one so obviously you cannot play games from the PS5 onto the PS4. On the other hand I do believe that backward compatibility is something that most console owners want. Also I'm not sure what your talking about when you say that playstation is charging for remastered versions of their games.... Uhmmmm.... So if everyone else do where is your point?  Btw big titles like cyberpunk 2077 actually is NOT charging for the PS5 version of the game when you have purchased the PS4 version.
@D34DL1N3R might be a little rude but he might have a point...do you work for Microsoft?!?! Lol
@gersonzero can you fit your Nintendo game cartridge into a Nintendo switch? Can you fit your Nintendo game cartridge into a Nintendo 64? But I don't see people "NOT" buying Nintendo because of that! It's all about money. I get it. I'm not mad about it but at least they make the previous gen compatible with the latest. Why would this even be a game changer? People have always kept their previous consoles anyways.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 21, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> @PROTOBOY
> Your argument makes no sense... Forward compatibility??  Nobody does this and nobody would even expect that. That defies the whole point of engineering a "next gen" console....because it's not forward compatible... It's better then the last one so obviously you cannot play games from the PS5 onto the PS4. On the other hand I do believe that backward compatibility is something that most console owners want. Also I'm not sure what your talking about when you say that playstation is charging for remastered versions of their games.... Uhmmmm.... So if everyone else do where is your point?  Btw big titles like cyberpunk 2077 actually is NOT charging for the PS5 version of the game when you have purchased the PS4 version.
> @D34DL1N3R might be a little rude but he might have a point...do you work for Microsoft?!?! Lol



I meant that's will work forward same way we buy a game on PC we have it, that's it. We buy on XONE will work on Series X, we buy on Series X will worn n the next gen and so on.

No I don't work for microsoft, but I as a geek I do a lot of research before buying a new tech.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 21, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> No I don't work for microsoft, but I as a geek I do a lot of research before buying a new tech.



Can you prove that you're not AestheticGamer aka Dusk Golem? You know, the MS shill that openly admitted to making stuff up to hurt the PS5's success? Including most recently, completely fabricating a story that PS5 was struggling to run Resident Evil Village, so devs are considering removing graphical features to make it run evenly across all platforms. Sounds EXACTLY like something that would come out of your mouth.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 21, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> I meant that's will work forward same way we buy a game on PC we have it, that's it. We buy on XONE will work on Series X, we buy on Series X will worn n the next gen and so on.
> 
> No I don't work for microsoft, but I as a geek I do a lot of research before buying a new tech.


You mean "Xbox play anywhere"...?? Well that's not for every title. You also pay slightly more for that, and as I mentioned why buy an Xbox x if the graphics will be better on pc and you could just buy it on pc anyways. But if I can be very honest, I hardly pay for games on pc nowadays. But I will absolutely buy a title on PS4/PS5 that I cannot get on PC.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 21, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Can you prove that you're not AestheticGamer aka Dusk Golem? You know, the MS shill that openly admitted to making stuff up to hurt the PS5's success? Including most recently, completely fabricating a story that PS5 was struggling to run Resident Evil Village, so devs are considering removing graphical features to make it run evenly across all platforms. Sounds EXACTLY like something that would come out of your mouth.




I am not implying anything from my mouth nor any sort of fake arguments. I'm just sharing what I've found.

If you are happy on having to pay for the Spidey remaster on ps5 despite owning(presumably) the ps4 version and also okay of having a fake next gen system go for it. I would rather buy a gaming laptop than a ps5.

If you are okay with that be happy and play wherever you want.




D34DL1N3R said:


> Can you prove that you're not AestheticGamer aka Dusk Golem? You know, the MS shill that openly admitted to making stuff up to hurt the PS5's success? Including most recently, completely fabricating a story that PS5 was struggling to run Resident Evil Village, so devs are considering removing graphical features to make it run evenly across all platforms. Sounds EXACTLY like something that would come out of your mouth.




No, I mean that microsoft will probably stich with the same language in their future systems, they probably realized that they should do just like PC has always been.

We bought games on WinXP and we can still play on Win10, we buy games on Win10 and still we're gonna able to play on the future windows and linux versions. Regardless of which hardware we own, the games will always be OUR games..


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 21, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> okay of having a fake next gen system



What are you implying here by saying a "fake" next gen... Are you serious?! Are you talking about upscaling to 4K?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 21, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> I am not implying anything from my mouth nor any sort of fake arguments. I'm just sharing what I've found.
> 
> If you are happy on having to pay for the Spidey remaster on ps5 despite owning(presumably) the ps4 version and also okay of having a fake next gen system go for it. I would rather buy a gaming laptop than a ps5.
> 
> If you are okay with that be happy and play wherever you want.



Might want to stop with the presuming, seems a common thing for you. I never bought Spider-Man on PS4 because I borrowed it from my son. NEver played any of the DLC either so it will be a great purchase for me personally.

If you AREN'T happy with PS and want to play XB... go for it. Play whatever you want. But then also stop with your excessive and tired Sony/PS5 bashing. Do like you said... play whatever you want. Everyone here already knows exactly how you feel about it. There's no need to go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on about how you feel about Sony and the PS5.


----------



## PROTOBOY (Sep 21, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Might want to stop with the presuming, seems a common thing for you. I never bought Spider-Man on PS4 because I borrowed it from my son. NEver played any of the DLC either so it will be a great purchase for me personally.
> 
> If you AREN'T happy with PS and want to play XB... go for it. Play whatever you want. But then also stop with your excessive and tired Sony/PS5 bashing. Do like you said... play whatever you want. Everyone here already knows exactly how you feel about it. There's no need to go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on about how you feel about Sony and the PS5.



Dude, I don't know why you came here arguing with me on the first place, I was just replying another member post and you just came from nowhere all of it against me.,

What you made has no sense..

But yeah, happy gaming for you and stay chill dude..


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 21, 2020)

Look let's be transparent here.... There is very slight differences in hardware between XBOX SERIES X and PS5. The only major difference here is the software. Software has always been upgradable over time which helps to improve hardware capabilities (I'm going to sound like Trump here) on both sides. So to say that one is better then the other is completely ridiculous. They have always been a close competition with each other and once again they will be. The only "preference" here is with the titles.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 21, 2020)

PROTOBOY said:


> Dude, I don't know why you came here arguing with me on the first place, I was just replying another member post and you just came from nowhere all if it against me.,
> 
> What you made has no sense..
> 
> But yeah, happy gaming for you and stay chill dude..



You're being excessive about it. Period. It's like you're insisting with every ounce of energy you have, that people change their mind and NOT buy a PS5. Your arguments aren't going to change the mind of a single Playstation fan, so it's all pointless to begin with. Are arguments against XBSX stopping you from buying one? When you read pages of someone telling you why MS sucks and why Xbox's suck... do you say "Oh! I guess I better not buy an Xbox! Thanks!!!!"

You're entitled to your opinion. But it's excessive at this point. There's really not much reason to say anything more about it than you already have.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 21, 2020)

Oof, looks like Sony is losing this generation


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 21, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> I agree that 825gb is not enough especially when games like spiderman are said to be 50gb. There's 2tb ssd right now at Newegg dot ca that is on sale for $299.00cad (WD Blue 3D NAND 2TB Internal Ssd) and it's actually .5gb/s faster then the 5.5gb/s 825gb Ps5 drive. Definetly a worth while upgrade Imo.



Then you're talking $800 for console + SSD. No console is worth that. I would just stick to my gaming PC. 

However I think if I wait these prices will eventually come down. They always do.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

what the hell $ony ps5 wont be compatible with ps1,ps2,ps3.... 

Ok greedy company i dont want spent any money from you from now on... 

I'll stay with ps3 and ps4, but the source says will be compatible... What now??? 

One question though... Are you high sony? Millions people expecting ps5 to be compatible but....

What a greedy company ***k that.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm all for a good debate on the XBSX & PS5


Cobra_Cfw said:


> what the hell $ony ps5 wont be compatible with ps1,ps2,ps3....
> 
> Ok greedy company i dont want spent any money from you from now on...
> 
> ...



Are you protoboy's friend? Look, owners of the PS4 couldn't play PS3, PS2, or PS1 games on the PS4 neither so was it a game breaker for Playstation fans.... NO it wasn't. You can see that because of the overwhelming sales of PS4's. Going forward the PS5 IS backward compatible with PS4 games... So this is better then the PS4 backward compatibility. Now look at the price, when PS4 came out is sold for $399usd. Now look at the PS5 Digital Edition costs $399 and the disc drive edition PS5 costs $499 and it has backward compatibility (digitally and disk)....

So what are you really complaining about.... Your obviously a Microsoft "fanboy" too.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> I'm all for a good debate on the XBSX & PS5
> 
> 
> Are you protoboy's friend? Look, owners of the PS4 couldn't play PS3, PS2, or PS1 games on the PS4 neither so was it a game breaker for Playstation fans.... NO it wasn't. You can see that because of the overwhelming sales of PS4's. Going forward the PS5 IS backward compatible with PS4 games... So this is better then the PS4 backward compatibility. Now look at the price, when PS4 came out is sold for $399usd. Now look at the PS5 Digital Edition costs $399 and the disc drive edition PS5 costs $499 and it has backward compatibility (digitally and disk)....
> ...



Who protoboy???

 Ps3 can run ps2 emu and ps1 emu psp emu so far ps3 has a great compatibility. I'm not a fanboy.. Ps5 has a bad taste Not allowing backward compatible that's bad news...

Ps4 can run nintendo games ps1 one game... And now ps5 cant run other system isn't that a joke


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

Unless they would let me pirate PS3/PS2/PS1 games I don't care. It's not going to make me get rid of my CFW PS3 that can do that. I can sell my PS4 that has a 1.5TB HDD in it for a few hundred bucks to help with the cost.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 22, 2020)

Cobra_Cfw said:


> Who protoboy???
> 
> Ps3 can run ps2 emu and ps1 emu psp emu so far ps3 has a great compatibility. I'm not a fanboy.. Ps5 has a bad taste Not allowing backward compatible that's bad news...
> 
> Ps4 can run nintendo games ps1 one game... And now ps5 cant run other system isn't that a joke


Your obviously ill informed. 



ForgotWhoIam said:


> Unless they would let me pirate PS3/PS2/PS1 games I don't care. It's not going to make me get rid of my CFW PS3 that can do that. I can sell my PS4 that has a 1.5TB HDD in it for a few hundred bucks to help with the cost.


Your not the type of customer that Sony wants anyways... Pirates don't contribute to the growth of a console/brand. 
BTW there's been no hacking of the Xbox one and I'm sure they will be using the same technology for the new series x. I guess you'll have to stick with your ps1, ps2 & ps3.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> Your obviously ill informed.
> 
> 
> Your not the type of customer that Sony wants anyways... Pirates don't contribute to the growth of a console/brand.
> BTW there's been no hacking of the Xbox one and I'm sure they will be using the same technology for the new series x. I guess you'll have to stick with your ps1, ps2 & ps3.



Bullshit, am I talking about pirating PS5 games? No. I will buy them with my own money. I am talking about old games that Sony decided not to make backwards compatible. It really doesn't even matter what Sony's opinion or your opinion honestly. I'm going to do what I do. Why would you even make a shill comment like this like you work for them. Do you know what forum you're on? I'm supposed to believe you've never in your life pirated a game if you haven't kudos to you but I don't know how you ended up here.

Your post makes it sound like "well you wanna pirate PS3, Ps2, PS1 games I guess you can't own a PS5" like it's illegal to own more than one system LMAO.



White_Raven_X said:


> 10.2.0 + AMS 0.14.3
> 
> Freezes after about 5 minutes of gaming on "sunshine". Haven't tried the other ones yet.. A little disappointed. Hopefully there is a fix. Will wait patiently.



Interesting, I'm sure this is your "legally acquired backup" Hypocrite. Now this is the type of behavior that would make Nintendo not want you as their customer. And this is their latest big game to come to stores on their newest console.

Also on your post you should have used "you're" not "your" two different times once when quoting someone else so your post was smh worthy dumb in every way imaginable.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Sep 22, 2020)

Of course its not backwards compatible. They don't want morons playing their disc based games on the latest console. But they will sell you the same games again on virtual console. Nintendo has made a whole existence out of such things. Look at the losers still frothing at the mouth for mario 64.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 22, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Bullshit, am I talking about pirating PS5 games? No. I will buy them with my own money. I am talking about old games that Sony decided not to make backwards compatible. It really doesn't even matter what Sony's opinion or your opinion honestly. I'm going to do what I do. Why would you even make a shill comment like this like you work for them. Do you know what forum you're on? I'm supposed to believe you've never in your life pirated a game if you haven't kudos to you but I don't know how you ended up here.
> 
> Your post makes it sound like "well you wanna pirate PS3, Ps2, PS1 games I guess you can't own a PS5" like it's illegal to own more than one system LMAO.
> 
> ...



The title of this post is "Sony confirms PS5 won't be backwards compatible with PS1, PS2, or PS3 games" my comments are related to this post. I only elaborated as you were describing how you would only buy something that you can hack. But yes we are on gbatemp because we all enjoy "hacking" things. Obviously so do I, or else I would not be here. 
As per your personal attacks on my "autocorrected" spelling.... Really. I guess YOU ARE just so mad that you had to go there. 
Regarding my Nintendo Switches.... I have 3 units. One that is fully original, one that is brand new still in the sealed box... And one that is "jailbroken". And I own every single game legally on my ofw switch. But as you mention... We are on gbatemp after all. 

I'm not here to personally attack anyone btw, so good luck with that.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> The title of this post is "Sony confirms PS5 won't be backwards compatible with PS1, PS2, or PS3 games" my comments are related to this post. I only elaborated as you were describing how you would only buy something that you can hack. But yes we are on gbatemp because we all enjoy "hacking" things. Obviously so do I, or else I would not be here.
> As per your personal attacks on my "autocorrected" spelling.... Really. I guess YOU ARE just so mad that you had to go there.
> Regarding my Nintendo Switches.... I have 3 units. One that is fully original, one that is brand new still in the sealed box... And one that is "jailbroken". And I own every single game legally on my ofw switch. But as you mention... We are on gbatemp after all.
> 
> I'm not here to personally attack anyone btw, so good luck with that.



It was a stupid post, and I replied accordingly. Who are you to decide who Sony wants as a customer? Not that this even happens anyway but let's say they sit around and decide who they want as customers. You think they would go this person pirates our older games, we don't want him buying our newer ones! That makes no sense. They would not care less. Not that they would love someone pirating any of their consoles, but they aren't going to turn down someone who buys their consoles and buys all their games legit. You just shouldn't have made the post it was just dumb. It made you look like a ridiculous shill.

Your story doesn't add up about 3 switchs either if you owned the game you wouldn't be looking for a fix. You should just take the L on this on and move on but I'm sure you won't.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 22, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> It was a stupid post, and I replied accordingly. Who are you to decide who Sony wants as a customer? Not that this even happens anyway but let's say they sit around and decide who they want as customers. You think they would go this person pirates our older games, we don't want him buying our newer ones! That makes no sense. They would not care less. Not that they would love someone pirating any of their consoles, but they aren't going to turn down someone who buys their consoles and buys all their games legit. You just shouldn't have made the post it was just dumb. It made you look like a ridiculous shill.


My point was not that they decide who gets a console and who doesn't. It was my opinion... My opinion that hackers (such as myself) don't contribute to the funds needed for them to continue creating and building new hardware/software.
I'm actually not clear why YOU took this so personally when we are all here on gbatemp for the same reasons mostly. I wasn't attacking you... You took it that way.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> My point was not that they decide who gets a console and who doesn't. It was my opinion... My opinion that hackers (such as myself) don't contribute to the funds needed for them to continue creating and building new hardware/software.
> .



If I buy a PS5 and Spider-Man Miles Morales on launch day how does me pirating Crash Bandicoot on PS1 take away one cent from the money I just spent on the PS5 items? Your point of view makes zero sense unless I said "I won't buy a PS5 unless I can hack it" which I did not say that.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 22, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Your story doesn't add up about 3 switchs either if you owned the game you wouldn't be looking for a fix. You should just take the L on this on and move on but I'm sure you won't.


Once again you have no idea what I have done with my devices and you are implying that I'm doing something illegal without any basis. Give it a rest already.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> Once again you have no idea what I have done with my devices and you are implying that I'm doing something illegal without any basis. Give it a rest already.



You're not fooling anybody, just stop it. You didn't even try to defend "I am disappointed there's no fix" because we both know you pirated the game.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 22, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> If I buy a PS5 and Spider-Man Miles Morales on launch day how does me pirating Crash Bandicoot on PS1 take away one cent from the money I just spent on the PS5 items? Your point of view makes zero sense unless I said "I won't buy a PS5 unless I can hack it" which I did not say that.


You said: "Unless they would let me pirate PS3/PS2/PS1 games I don't care."


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> You said: "Unless they would let me pirate PS3/PS2/PS1 games I don't care."



That's exactly right I don't care about PS3/PS2/PS1 backwards compatibility on PS5, and Sony doesn't either.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 22, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> That's exactly right I don't care about PS3/PS2/PS1 backwards compatibility on PS5, and Sony doesn't either.


You don't care about the Ps5 or you don't care about the compatibility?



ForgotWhoIam said:


> You're not fooling anybody, just stop it. You didn't even try to defend "I am disappointed there's no fix" because we both know you pirated the game.


I'll send you pictures if it makes you feel better... Do you work for Nintendo? Lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Anyways I'm done on this topic, but thanks for helping me get to level 2.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)

late, but really bad decision sony
i guess you want us to emulate...
i have no issue with that


----------



## raxadian (Sep 24, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> lPirates don't contribute to the growth of a console/brand.



Without piracy both the PS1 and PS2 sales would have been a lot lower.  Since the PS3 however Sony has cared a lot more about piracy since Software for their game consoles started to be an important part of their business, while with the previous two consoles they could get by with hardware sales alone.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 24, 2020)

Nobody who was going to buy a PS5 was holding out for backwards compatibility beyond PS4 software.  We already gave up that dream with the PS4.  All these people saying how it is a huge disappointment was counting their nonexistent eggs laid in a pipe dream.  A PS3 and a PS5 is what you'd need going forward.  I'm personally dreading the day that I will have to de-lid my ps3 to rejuvenate it.


----------



## nashismo (Sep 24, 2020)

Viri said:


> 99% of PS4 games? So, what's the 1% that doesn't work?



PS2 Classics


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2020)

Now Resident Evil 8 might come to PS4. Spider-man Horizon Resident Evil 8 all coming to PS4 those are the games I want in the first year except God of War which is supposed to come out 2021. I am losing incentive to buy a PS5 any time soon. I know "framerates" "8k" don't care.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 25, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Now Resident Evil 8 might come to PS4. Spider-man Horizon Resident Evil 8 all coming to PS4 those are the games I want in the first year except God of War which is supposed to come out 2021. I am losing incentive to buy a PS5 any time soon. I know "framerates" "8k" don't care.



Consoles are not only more expensive on release but also don't have that many games. Is usually better to wait a year or two for a price drop.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Consoles are not only more expensive on release but also don't have that many games. Is usually better to wait a year or two for a price drop.



The only reason I'm torn is I have 2 PS4s one on 6.72 obviously I'm keeping another on 7.51 with a 1.5 TB. I can get a few hundred dollars for this on Ebay I'm sure. It helps with the cost a lot.

But if I wait a year or two I won't get this much for the PS4.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 25, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> The only reason I'm torn is I have 2 PS4s one on 6.72 obviously I'm keeping another on 7.51 with a 1.5 TB. I can get a few hundred dollars for this on Ebay I'm sure. It helps with the cost a lot.
> 
> But if I wait a year or two I won't get this much for the PS4.



Sell the one with the newer firmware, I guess?

Xbox gamepass is a killer, 100 games for like twenty bucks a month in an age were games are gonna cost 70?

Even paying it for two years and with price increases is still a very good deal. 

Heck I would go for it  if I had a decent Internet connection and didn't have to do house repairs.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Sell the one with the newer firmware, I guess?
> 
> Xbox gamepass is a killer, 100 games for like twenty bucks a month in an age were games are gonna cost 70?
> 
> ...



That's what I mean sell the one with the newer firmware get a couple hundred bucks get a PS5 for $300 something and it will have b/c with those games on the PS4. Kind of a hard deal to pass up since I know I will buy one eventually.


----------



## djnate27 (Sep 25, 2020)

Microsoft shoots...he SCORES!!!!!!


----------



## raxadian (Sep 26, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> That's what I mean sell the one with the newer firmware get a couple hundred bucks get a PS5 for $300 something and it will have b/c with those games on the PS4. Kind of a hard deal to pass up since I know I will buy one eventually.



Did you not read when I said Xbox? The PS5 doesn't have the gamepass deal.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Did you not read when I said Xbox? The PS5 doesn't have the gamepass deal.



No I ignored that. I was responding to you saying "sell the one on the newer firmware" I don't care about Xbox Game Pass.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 28, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> consoles eventually break down, also, it's kinda inconvenient to keep many under the tv, the reason i love pc gaming so much is upgrades rarely break anything



Consoles do break down. For that reason i have multiple of the same console. And i continually learn how to service them.

PC gaming can also be a pain in the ass also. when the next os comes out you always have games that refuse to work. I hated the fact that all the dos games were unplayable when windows xp came out. Now we do have virtual machines and emulators like dos box but, the games still never worked as good as they did on native dos running on a processor with a speed they were designed for. Thankfully all the rts games i like to play work on windows xp. and the ones that need the IPX network protocol for multiplayer lan mode work also since windows xp has that feature.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Sep 28, 2020)

It's worth noting that the Xbox BC team is coming back after the X|S launch. So they'll be adding new OG and 360 games to the BC list again. (Even on XB1.) They'll also make patches to increase lods, framerate, and resolution for older titles. Phil already confirmed this. They only took a break in the first place to ensure everything was still working properly on X|S.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2020)

Captain_N said:


> Consoles do break down. For that reason i have multiple of the same console. And i continually learn how to service them.
> 
> PC gaming can also be a pain in the ass also. when the next os comes out you always have games that refuse to work. I hated the fact that all the dos games were unplayable when windows xp came out. Now we do have virtual machines and emulators like dos box but, the games still never worked as good as they did on native dos running on a processor with a speed they were designed for. Thankfully all the rts games i like to play work on windows xp. and the ones that need the IPX network protocol for multiplayer lan mode work also since windows xp has that feature.


that only happened once, as opposed to pretty much every every gen like consoles (with exceptions like wii, ps2, 360, etc), though i will admit some games do break every so often (fallout 3 for example) even then, there are patches in those cases


----------



## White_Raven_X (Oct 2, 2020)

*UPDATE*
Interesting read, to be taken with a grain of salt. 

*PlayStation 5 Leak Suggests Backwards Compatibility*
https://www.essentiallysports.com/e...5-leaks-suggests-backwards-compatibility/amp/


----------



## tabzer (Oct 5, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> *UPDATE*
> Interesting read, to be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> *PlayStation 5 Leak Suggests Backwards Compatibility*
> https://www.essentiallysports.com/e...5-leaks-suggests-backwards-compatibility/amp/




People are complaining that PS5 is not backwards compatible with PS1 discs, which is stupid to complain about now imo.  Also, read the title of the thread.  Your post is completely irrelevant to the topic at hand.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Oct 5, 2020)

Aren't we discussing backwards compatibility?!

Quoted from link : "When we say backwards compatibility, it does not mean that PS5 will support games from PS3, PS2 or earlier."

My link has everything to do with the op's topic.


----------



## cvskid (Oct 5, 2020)

Ps3 i can understand but there is no reason why the ps5 shouldn't be able to use/play ps1 and ps2 disc/games. Especially ps1 games.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

Man, SONY denies its customers the ability to play PS1, PS2 or PS3 games on PS5 while Microsoft is going all-out with the Xbox Series X featuring all of the generations.

To add to that, they run amazingly!



This was actually pretty neat to watch.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 5, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Xbox gamepass is a killer, 100 games for like twenty bucks a month in an age were games are gonna cost 70?



Yeah. Except PS Now offers over 800 games for $5 a month.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Yeah. Except PS Now offers over 800 games for $5 a month.


Microsoft has the deal of Game Pass Ultimate that bundles Xbox LIVE and Game Pass as one, so you pay one sub for both. Oh, and the EA Play has (or will) merged with Game Pass.

Meanwhile, users on PS5 will have to pay for three subs if they want all that (PS Plus, Now, EA Play). I hate to say it, but Microsoft is more consumer-friendly than SONY is.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Oct 5, 2020)

It does sound like Xbox might have won this round sadly.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> It does sound like Xbox might have won this round sadly.


PS5 still has the exclusives going for it, but aside that, Xbox does it better by the looks of it.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Oct 5, 2020)

Boesy said:


> PS5 still has the exclusives going for it, but aside that, Xbox does it better by the looks of it.


I agree. Playstation exclusives is the only reason why I buy Sony. The Microsoft stuff I can get with 4k and raytracing on my gaming PC. It would have helped Sony sell if they would have made backwards compatibility with all previous units. Oh well... I'm still buying one.


----------



## cvskid (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah the only problem is microsoft doesn't have modern day exclusives that people are interested in at the moment. They do everything else right outside of that but some people don't want to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## tabzer (Oct 6, 2020)

White_Raven_X said:


> Aren't we discussing backwards compatibility?!
> 
> Quoted from link : "When we say backwards compatibility, it does not mean that PS5 will support games from PS3, PS2 or earlier."
> 
> My link has everything to do with the op's topic.



I see what you mean.  Your link is basically falls shy in confirming what everybody else already knows and has been talking about for the past 15 pages.  I thought you were trying to offer new information with an article whose title is pretty bait.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 6, 2020)

Ratchet & Clank 2, 3, Deadlocked.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 6, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Microsoft has the deal of Game Pass Ultimate that bundles Xbox LIVE and Game Pass as one, so you pay one sub for both. Oh, and the EA Play has (or will) merged with Game Pass.
> 
> Meanwhile, users on PS5 will have to pay for three subs if they want all that (PS Plus, Now, EA Play). I hate to say it, but Microsoft is more consumer-friendly than SONY is.



Except PS Now, PS Plus, and EA Play can be bought together for less than Game Pass Ultimate. Regardless, your comparison was flawed to begin with. Of course Sony's should theoretically be priced higher. The difference in amount of titles available is HUGE.

It comes down to this.

Gold/Game Pass/EA Play - 100+ titles advertised for $15
PS Plus/PS Now/EA Play - 800+ titles advertised for $10.50

As you were saying???


----------



## Deleted member 540526 (Oct 12, 2020)

f


----------

